# La posta del ... conte!



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Cari amici apro questo nuovo 3d e confido che se le cose vanno bene...presto avrò un mio spazio, una sezione, insomma intitolata l'angolo del Conte. La mia nuova idea è avere uno spazio ( dato che sono ingombrante) dove poter rispondere alle varie lettere che mi giungono...

Cari utenti...cari ospiti...scrivetemi qui in chiaro che io vi rispondo eh?
Non intasate la mia cartella di mp...

Allora posto la prima lettera che ho ricevuto...per farvi capire come sono messo...

Insomma una roba della serie...che so...dai uffi fatemi giocare a quello che risponde alle lettere nelle riviste femminili...

_Caro conte

domenica 22 gennaio 2012

17:07





Sono a pezzi, mio marito qualche tempo fa ha scoperto che messaggio e sto ore al cell con tutti quelli che mi capitano …telefonate e sms anche molto spinti….

Ma soprattutto con uno in particolare le telefonate arrivano anche a 5ore al giorno ma a me non sembra di portare via del tempo a lui " mio marito" ….

Mica ci sta lui al telefono con me….

Esempio quando sono sola al mattino chiamo questo amico e ci divertiamo un po che male c'è?

Quando invece mio marito c'è mi diverto con lui…

Quindi non mi sembra di fare le cose di nascosto le faccio e basta…



Comunque si è molto arrabbiato mi ha fatto una scenata  e neanche capisco il perché…

E' come se su di noi si fosse imbattuto un uragano….

Sposati da 20anni niente figli per scelta,insomma vivevo in una vera e propria favola,mille emozioni ,mille sensazioni ,desiderio e passione  non era svanito niente di tutto ciò…

Ora mi controlla tutto mi sembra di impazzire io non voglio che mi lasci ma nello stesso tempo non voglio lasciare tutto quello che ho costruito con l'altro io LO AMO ma AMO anche mio marito...



 Mi sento disorientata …una amica mi ha consigliato di andare in psicoterapia ….ma sarà la soluzione giusta?

Io sento di dover aspettare ,ma aspettare cosa ?

Puo il tempo chiarire tutto?

Può questo mondo che è andato in frantumi  ricostruirsi  senza crollare definitivamente?

Che posso fare io ?

Grazie  …_


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari amici apro questo nuovo 3d e confido che se le cose vanno bene...presto avrò un mio spazio, una sezione, insomma intitolata l'angolo del Conte. La mia nuova idea è avere uno spazio ( dato che sono ingombrante) dove poter rispondere alle varie lettere che mi giungono...
> 
> Cari utenti...cari ospiti...scrivetemi qui in chiaro che io vi rispondo eh?
> Non intasate la mia cartella di mp...
> ...


Mia cara signora,
Come sa il dialogo in una coppia è importante.
Ci sono molte donne che hanno bisogno di essere ascoltate e capite. Ma in genere scelgono di parlare al coniuge sempre nei momenti più inopportuni no? Lui è impegnato davanti la tv? Non va bene...si ricordi che lui ha sottoscritto un abbonamento a sky...mica per niente eh?

Poi spero che lei goda di qualche tariffa telefonica privilegiata, come quelle, paghi 3 minuti e poi tutto il resto è gratis.
Adesso faccia così...s'impunti esiga e pretenda.

Dica suo marito ora tu, dato che siamo coppia, o mi dai tutte quelle emozioni o vai a stendere i panni che io ti guardo. 

Passi con lui tutte quelle ore al telefono.
E se non ha nulla da dire...cioè mica avrete pettinato bambole per vent'anni voglio dire eh?
Gli dica stai zitto e non telefonarmi più, che ne parliamo quando siamo a casa.

Lei lo tenga 5 ore al telefono, e parli abbondantemente, si lamenti, anzi le suggerisco di parlare a suo marito come parlerebbe di lui ad un'amica...5 ore al giorno di lamentele...

In capo ad un mese...non solo sarà lui a finire in psicoterapia...ma la lascerà tranquilla al telefono con chi le pare eh?
E lui tornerà alle sua amate partite di calcio su Sky.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Consiglio di dare un'occhiata alla rubrica di Natalia Aspesi sul Venerdì di Repubblica. 
Lo ammetto, sono invidiosa, Admin a quando l'angolo della posta di MK?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Consiglio di dare un'occhiata alla rubrica di Natalia Aspesi sul Venerdì di Repubblica.
> Lo ammetto, sono invidiosa, Admin a quando l'angolo della posta di MK?


Ohi...dai uffi...MK..diamo pane al pane eh?
Io ho oltre 15mila post eh?
Qualcosa di buono avrò pur scritto no?

Dai...ma perchè non mi scrivi una letterina qui e io ti rispondo?

Ti dò una traccia...
Caro Conte,
Sogno ancora d'incontrare lui, il grande amore: un bel principe azzurro su un cavallo bianco...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ohi...dai uffi...MK..diamo pane al pane eh?
> Io ho oltre 15mila post eh?
> Qualcosa di buono avrò pur scritto no?
> 
> ...


Caro Conte lei mica è la fatina di Cenerentola eh :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Caro Conte lei mica è la fatina di Cenerentola eh :mrgreen:


No ma ero il topone che guidava la carrozza...eh?:carneval:
Dai non svaccarme el 3d ti plegooooooooooooooo...magari prende piede...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ma ero il topone che guidava la carrozza...eh?:carneval:
> Dai non svaccarme el 3d ti plegooooooooooooooo...magari prende piede...


Secondo me è un'idea grandiosa


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2012)

cari Conte, Mk e Sbriciolata
sabato mattina ho appuntamento con il sindaco (mi dicono giovane) di un paesetto qua vicino per una questione di boschi e discariche 
che mi metto??


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

Caro Conte 
Grazie per aver postato la mia lettera...
Ho letto con piacere la risposta e con mio rammarico non avevo mai pensato all'abbonamento di SKY
sotto questo punto di vista ...
In tutti questi anni di convivenza solo 5 siamo stati senza SKY ..

Ora mi impunterò su questo.. 

Se vuoi continuare a stare con me...
Io senza cell... Tu senza partite..

Ma che brutto arrivare a certi compromessi..
È come limitare pur di stare insieme...

Pero come faccio con l'altro che mi fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco??
E con gli altri che mi fanno sentire viva??
Uffa che confusione!!!
Aiutooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cari Conte, Mk e Sbriciolata
> sabato mattina ho appuntamento con il sindaco (mi dicono giovane) di un paesetto qua vicino per una questione di boschi e discariche
> che mi metto??


Ah beh, è scontato: stile Jane nella giungla


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah beh, è scontato: stile Jane nella giungla


cioè leopardata?
non sarà troppo di mattina?:mrgreen:
vorrei convincerlo a sganciare un po' di soldi per salvare la fauna


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè leopardata?
> non sarà troppo di mattina?:mrgreen:
> vorrei convincerlo a sganciare un po' di soldi per salvare la fauna


ragazza... troppo, troppo poco, relativo no? poi pensa alla ragion di Stato... se Machiavelli fosse stato donna...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Conte
> Grazie per aver postato la mia lettera...
> Ho letto con piacere la risposta e con mio rammarico non avevo mai pensato all'abbonamento di SKY
> sotto questo punto di vista ...
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Me lo sentivo che mi cacciavo in qualche guaio...

Bisogna essere coppia a tutti i costi, no?
Se vuoi raggiungere certi apici...tutto va sacrificato...
Vedrai che ben presto riscoprirari LUI...e lascerai perdere tutte queste smancerie...
Dell'ammmmmmmmmoooooooooooorrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Sei una uoman?
E ripartendo da te stessa...ti ritroverai ben presto vecchia e con le rughe...
A quel punto capirai i misteri della vita a due!


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ragazza... troppo, troppo poco, relativo no? poi pensa alla ragion di Stato... se Machiavelli fosse stato donna...


giusto, così  potrebbe anche considerare l'idea di invitarmi a pranzo, vista l'ora
con le gambe sotto il tavolo si parla meglio di affari


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cari Conte, Mk e Sbriciolata
> sabato mattina ho appuntamento con il sindaco (mi dicono giovane) di un paesetto qua vicino per una questione di boschi e discariche
> che mi metto??


Stile Emma Marcegaglia.
Non sarà una donna super strafiga...
Ma ti fulmina con uno sguardo.


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stile Emma Marcegaglia.
> Non sarà una donna super strafiga...
> Ma ti fulmina con uno sguardo.


sicuro? non vorrei spaventarlo, poverino!
non sa ancora che avrà a che fare con una faina:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sicuro? non vorrei spaventarlo, poverino!
> non sa ancora che avrà a che fare con una faina:mrgreen:


No no vai tranquilla...
Il conte sa quello che dice!
Basta che non ti metti stile...
Vecchia studentefuoricorso...centro sociale taglialegna noi siam no?


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cari Conte, Mk e Sbriciolata
> sabato mattina ho appuntamento con il sindaco (mi dicono giovane) di un paesetto qua vicino per una questione di boschi e discariche
> che mi metto??


Posizione politica del sindaco?


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Posizione politica del sindaco?


pd

poi vediamo in corso d'opera che posizioni assume!:mrgreen: (scherzo, non voglio sedurlo, solo fargli sganciare denaro)


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> pd
> 
> poi vediamo in corso d'opera che posizioni assume!:mrgreen: (scherzo, non voglio sedurlo, solo fargli sganciare denaro)


Allora niente Marcegaglia... piuttosto pantalone aderente,golfino corto e tacco... il tacco è politicamente trasversale


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no vai tranquilla...
> Il conte sa quello che dice!
> Basta che non ti metti stile...
> Vecchia studentefuoricorso...centro sociale taglialegna noi siam no?


caro Conte, sempre andata nei cantieri con i tacchi!

le scarpe basse le uso solo per portare a spasso il cane


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora niente Marcegaglia... piuttosto pantalone aderente,golfino corto e tacco... il tacco è politicamente trasversale



ecco!


----------



## Flavia (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dò una traccia...
> Caro Conte,
> Sogno ancora d'incontrare lui, il grande amore: un bel principe azzurro su un cavallo bianco...


il principe azzurro va bene anche a cavallo di una harley-davidson!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2012)

ao, non ti basta più il blog? :rotfl:

sezione tutta tua? ancora 'na stanza 101?


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora niente Marcegaglia... piuttosto pantalone aderente,golfino corto e tacco... il tacco è politicamente trasversale


Approvo, tacco non troppo alto però altrimenti scadiamo nello stile Santanchè e non è cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> il principe azzurro va bene anche a cavallo di una harley-davidson!


Pure meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ao, non ti basta più il blog? :rotfl:
> 
> sezione tutta tua? ancora 'na stanza 101?


Bravo Admin, dagli una calmata eh, io ho perso le speranze :mrgreen:.


----------



## geko (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ohi...dai uffi...MK..diamo pane al pane eh?
> Io ho oltre 15mila post eh?
> Qualcosa di buono avrò pur scritto no?
> 
> ...


_Caro Conte, 

arrivi tardi. Mk l'ha già incontrato. 



Cara Mk,

al posto della Harley, come la vedresti una Kawasaki?


_Torno al mio eremo, stamattina sono in rompicoglioni mood!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ao, non ti basta più il blog? :rotfl:
> 
> sezione tutta tua? ancora 'na stanza 101?


Ma no...no...
Ascolta sto facendo un esperimento no?
Poi se la cosa prende piede...ci si pensa su eh?
Vero c'è il blog...
Ma tanto quelli non li guarda nessuno...

Cioè mi piaceva l'idea...
Uno o una posta la questione x...

Caro conte ti scrivo così me la smeno un po'...
E poi io rispondevo no?

ma anzi non è stata un'idea mia...ma di un'utente che mi ha scritto in mp...perchè non fai sta cosa...contastro della malesia?


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no...no...
> Ascolta sto facendo un esperimento no?
> Poi se la cosa prende piede...ci si pensa su eh?
> Vero c'è il blog...
> ...


Scusa ma visto che parli sempre dell'autorità suprema di Admin, non è un'idea della quale avresti dovuto parlare con lui prima di buttarla qui dentro?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma visto che parli sempre dell'autorità suprema di Admin, non è un'idea della quale avresti dovuto parlare con lui prima di buttarla qui dentro?


E che palla che sei...
Invece ho pensato di provare prima qui in forum libero no?
Poi appunto se l'idea non funziona...lui si è evitato di sprecare inutile energia sul pensarci su...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Figurati se vado a seccare le balle il sommo admin per queste cose qui eh?

ma ti rendi conto?

Faccio una prova qui, non funziona...il 3d va nel dimenticatoio e amen eh?

Se invece funziona allora sarà lui a dire...ma sai che potrebbe essere una buona cosa?

Sto facendo un sondaggio pubblico no?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che palla che sei...
> Invece ho pensato di provare prima qui in forum libero no?
> Poi appunto se l'idea non funziona...lui si è evitato di sprecare inutile energia sul pensarci su...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Figurati se vado a seccare le balle il sommo admin per queste cose qui eh?
> ...



Amico che la benedizione lothariana ti colga...hai avuto ottima idea..ma sai admin e'''antiquario''alle volte,non ama le novita',mentre ci starebbero bene..ma qua'si scandalizzano per niente...
hahahahhh quasi quasi porto qua'un mio paesano,ha due amanti,ieri ne ha ''vista''un'altra.ancora..altro che Conte e Lothar...se viene qua'le maestre crepano...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2012)

Ma in questa rubrica si danno risposte a tutti i tipi di quesiti che attanagliano la quotidianità di noi poveri mortali oppure solo di corna e sentimenti ? Conte, te lo chiedo perchè tu che tutto puoi e tutto vedi, sono sicuro che una mano potresti darmela.

Vengo e mi spiego tosto.

Ho un nemico grandissimo, infimo e infido, subdolo e malefico, di cui allego adeguata rappresentazione fotografica:



Come lei ben sa, Conte, il fato che governa e dirige l'esistenza di noi poveri mortali, anni addietro mi strappò dalle braccia amorevoli e matronali della Città che diede i Natali a personaggi come Trilussa e il Belli (e pure a Bombolo, tzè tzè) per portarmi in questa landa somigliante a quelle descritte da Lovecraft nei Miti di Chtulu. Ed è proprio qui che ho incontrato il nemico di cui sopra. Immagini una donna le cui caratteristiche antropomorfe ricordano più l'oggetto raffigurato sotto che un normale essere umano:



Lei mi dirà, vabbè non è gnocca ma almeno sarà simpatica. Si fa presto a dire simpatica Conte, questa sotto al naso non ha la classica puzzetta snob tipica, nell'immaginario collettivo italico, delle donne nordiche, no, questa sotto al naso ha l'equivalente dei Quartieri Spagnoli partenopei in piena emergenza rifiuti. In parole povere: una inenarrabile scassamarroni. Ma vedo che mi stò dilungando e non vengo al dunque. Dov'è il problema ? Il problema è che io con IT (è l'unico modo che ho per definire l'essere in questione) condivido il posto di lavoro (non me lo dica, destino avverso e crudele), ma, dato che per preservare un briciolo di umanita e Romanità, mi tengo stretto il mio Romanico Fancazzasimo, a me prima delle 10:00, col cavolo che mi vedono, e, puntualmente ogni mattina si ripete la stessa scena. Arrivo e quel monumento al Narcisisimo e Consumismo che risponde al nome di LV occupa bellamente il mio spazio. (Non sia mai venga poggiato a terra). E come ogni mattina:_ Senti, non è che potresti spostare la borsa ? _E IT, che vorrebbe rispondere la: _La borsa rimane dov'è tu trovati un altro posto, _sbuffando come un mantice, e con movimenti artefatti e plateali, affinchè tutti vedano quale affronto è costretta a subire, prende quell'oggetto parto di una mente demoniaca e la sposta, la sua povera Boooooorsa. E questo teatrino si ripete tutte le mattine che il Buon Gesù manda in terra. Non ce la faccio più. Conte lei che tutto può mi dica cosa ne pensa della soluzione che avrei ideato: ho notato che Mustaphà/Ahmed/VùCumpra che stà qui vicino ha la versione tarocca dell'oggetto. Io vorrei tosto comprarlo, e, non visto, un giorno sostituire l'originale col tarocco, contenuto compreso ovviamente, e poi, fingendomi interessato alla fattura dell'oggetto tempestare di domande IT, che sicuramente sarebbe contentissima di decantarmi la qualità delle cuciture, la bontà dei materiali, la delicatezza delle linee di quel monumento allo snobbismo; e alla fine di cotanto inneggiare a "quella cazzo di borsa", tirare fuori l'originale e smascherare così l'inutilità di IT e del suo orpello.
Cosa ne pensa Conte, potrebbe portarmi alla vittoria in questa guerra fra bene (me) e male (IT) che combatto quotidianamente ? Oppure la sua mente Machiavellica è capace di partorire inganni e vendette più subdole e vincenti.

Attendendo ansioso risposte

Vuittonicamente Suo.

Tubarao.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma in questa rubrica si danno risposte a tutti i tipi di quesiti che attanagliano la quotidianità di noi poveri mortali oppure solo di corna e sentimenti ? Conte, te lo chiedo perchè tu che tutto puoi e tutto vedi, sono sicuro che una mano potresti darmela.
> 
> Vengo e mi spiego tosto.
> 
> ...


Oh Meravigliao Tubarao,
Lei ha colto lo spirito dell'iniziativa.
Del resto con l'intelligenza non si scherza: o c'è o non c'è.
Che dirle?
Abbiamo voluto la parità dei sessi'
L'emancipazione della donna?
Ecco ora i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
In questi casi è d'uopo far buon viso a cattivo gioco.
Con IT ha solo una manovra vincente: tenti di sedurla.
Perchè se la mette contro lei rischia il posto di lavoro: tanto IT sarà in una forma con lei, tanto saprà convincere i suoi superiori che la sua borsa da sola messa su una sedia può fare il lavoro di dieci tubarai.

Mi stia Sciallo!
Conte


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico che la benedizione lothariana ti colga...hai avuto ottima idea..ma sai admin e'''antiquario''alle volte,non ama le novita',mentre ci starebbero bene..ma qua'si scandalizzano per niente...
> hahahahhh quasi quasi porto qua'un mio paesano,ha due amanti,ieri ne ha ''vista''un'altra.ancora..altro che Conte e Lothar...se viene qua'le maestre crepano...


A sto giro non hai capito na tega...
Vai a casa...
E dì a tua moglie: cara...scrivimi una lettera immaginaria dal titolo Lothar mio marito...
Poi la posti qui e vediamo cosa ne esce...

Così le maestre capiscono come tua moglie ti vede no?
E friggono ancora di più no?:carneval:


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A sto giro non hai capito na tega...
> Vai a casa...
> E dì a tua moglie: cara...scrivimi una lettera immaginaria dal titolo Lothar mio marito...
> Poi la posti qui e vediamo cosa ne esce...
> ...


è un'idea fichissimaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! dai lothar fallo, ti prego!!! sarebbe un open mind pazzesco!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è un'idea fichissimaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! dai lothar fallo, ti prego!!! sarebbe un open mind pazzesco!!!!!:carneval:


Buonasera Stellina...sarebbe follia,Il Conte sa che non posso farlo....mica siamo coppia aperta...noi.


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Stellina...sarebbe follia,Il Conte sa che non posso farlo....mica siamo coppia aperta...noi.


concordo sulla follia del gesto....peròòòòòòòòòòòòò:carneval:


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari amici apro questo nuovo 3d e confido che se le cose vanno bene...presto avrò un mio spazio, una sezione, insomma intitolata l'angolo del Conte. La mia nuova idea è avere uno spazio ( dato che sono ingombrante) dove poter rispondere alle varie lettere che mi giungono...
> 
> Cari utenti...cari ospiti...scrivetemi qui in chiaro che io vi rispondo eh?
> Non intasate la mia cartella di mp...
> ...


certo che ne hai di tempo da perdere tu eh?   faccina che si sganascia dalle risa


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma in questa rubrica si danno risposte a tutti i tipi di quesiti che attanagliano la quotidianità di noi poveri mortali oppure solo di corna e sentimenti ? Conte, te lo chiedo perchè tu che tutto puoi e tutto vedi, sono sicuro che una mano potresti darmela.
> 
> Vengo e mi spiego tosto.
> 
> ...


e anche tu ne hai di tempo libero...dalle 10.00 alle 12.55...romanico fancazzismo 
ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Stellina...sarebbe follia,Il Conte sa che non posso farlo....mica siamo coppia aperta...noi.


Dai 
Caro Conte...
Non so come dirti...ma digitando su google il nome di mio marito ho scoperto che ha un giro pazzesco di donnine...al che furibonda....
E dire che è sempre stato un marito gentile e premuroso...uno sai Conte che si ingelosisce molto...per come oso vestirmi per farmi guardare dietro dagli uomini!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

*AH ecco Lothar...la tua lettera...*

Caro Conte...
Come sai frequento spesso il maxim e non so sempre bene come comportarmi in certi casi.
Devi sapere che l'altro giorno ho intravisto in quel posto, al parcheggio una signora del mio paese, che tutti conosciamo come befanona integerrima. Questa donna si è sempre fatta ogni meraviglia contro le altre donne, colpevoli a suo dire, di un lassismo di costumi. E invece eccola qua, vestita in un modo impensabile per una signora che vuole insegnare il buon costume alla gente. Mica puoi fare come con gli amici eh? Basta una strizzata d'occhio complice che dice...ehi amico mio io e te qui non ci siamo mai venuti verooooooooooooo? Verooooooooooooo?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro *Conte, sempre andata nei cantieri con i tacchi*!
> 
> le scarpe basse le uso solo per portare a spasso il cane


bella cazzata


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Conte, sempre andata nei cantieri con i tacchi!
> 
> le scarpe basse le uso solo per portare a spasso il cane


Così se ti rompi una gamba non solo non ti risarciscono, ma ti sanzionano pure!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Così se ti rompi una gamba non solo non ti risarciscono, ma ti sanzionano pure!!!


secondo me è inopportuno per ragioni di incolumità e rispetto .in ultimo ,se c'è una regola ferrea nell'eleganza è che occorre essere in sintonia con posto, luogo e situazione.
in un cantiere i tacchi sono totalmente fuori luogo



con ciò....ognuno è libero di spezzarsi una caviglia o risultare fuori contesto


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Così se ti rompi una gamba non solo non ti risarciscono, ma ti sanzionano pure!!!


non credo proprio, sono il committente
mica posso cambiarmi tutte le volte che devo andare a vedere un lavoro, ci vado così come sono vestita


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è inopportuno per ragioni di incolumità e rispetto .in ultimo ,se c'è una regola ferrea nell'eleganza è che occorre essere in sintonia con posto, luogo e situazione.
> in un cantiere i tacchi sono totalmente fuori luogo


Non sciuperei mai le mie scarpe con il tacco in un cantiere


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella cazzata


grazie, pensala un po' come vuoi


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie, pensala un po' come vuoi


non posso fare altro


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sciuperei mai le mie scarpe con il tacco in un cantiere


basta un minimo di attenzione
mai visto un cantiere? mica c'è la guerra!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non credo proprio, sono il committente
> mica posso cambiarmi tutte le volte che devo andare a vedere un lavoro, ci vado così come sono vestita


Guarda che se ti arriva l'ispezione ti multano comunque, pure se sei il padrone delle ferriere!!!
Ma comunque ripeto, dopo che ho quasi acceso un mutuo per le mie scarpette, giammai le metto a repentaglio in un terreno accidentato.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non credo proprio, sono il *committente
> *mica posso cambiarmi tutte le volte che devo andare a vedere un lavoro, ci vado così come sono vestita


certo, perché *commetti* una sciocchezza


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda che se ti arriva l'ispezione ti multano comunque, pure se sei il padrone delle ferriere!!!
> Ma comunque ripeto, dopo che ho quasi acceso un mutuo per le mie scarpette, giammai le metto a repentaglio in un terreno accidentato.


ahahahhahahha!
che multa è? _il committente aveva i tacchi_
io proporrei la fucilazione!

guarda che sono le maestranze che devono avere le scarpe antiinfortunistiche

l'ispezione di solito arriva su segnalazione di qualcuno, dubito che ci sia in giro gente che abbia la bizzarra idea di segnalare i tacchi


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, perché *commetti* una sciocchezza


sarebbe?
l'unica cosa del committenete che viene apprezzata è il pagamento dei sal, mica l'abbigliamento!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ahahahhahahha!
> che multa è? _il committente aveva i tacchi_
> io proporrei la fucilazione!
> 
> ...


la normativa antinfortunistica riguarda tutti, anche coloro che ci entrano occasionalmente.
Dipende poi da che tipo di cantiere è...è chiario che se ristrutturi un interno, nessuno ti chiederà di portare gli anfibi.
L'ispezione arriva anche senza segnalazione da parte di privati. Determinati controlli possono essere fatti a campione.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarebbe?
> l'unica cosa del committenete che viene apprezzata è il pagamento dei sal, mica l'abbigliamento!


Se ti affacci, non si può dire che entri in cantiere. E allora puoi portarti pure le infradito!!!


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la normativa antinfortunistica riguarda tutti, anche coloro che ci entrano occasionalmente.
> Dipende poi da che tipo di cantiere è...è chiario che se ristrutturi un interno, nessuno ti chiederà di portare gli anfibi.
> L'ispezione arriva anche senza segnalazione da parte di privati. Determinati controlli possono essere fatti a campione.



infatti ho scritto "di solito", anche se saprai certamente che i controlli a campione sono alquanto sporadici

cantieri normalissimi, come ti ho detto non sono mica un campo di battaglia
in anni di esperienza al limite mi sporco un po', che vuoi che sia
non perderti in un bicchier d'acqua


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto "di solito", anche se saprai certamente che i controlli a campione sono alquanto sporadici
> 
> cantieri normalissimi, come ti ho detto non sono mica un campo di battaglia
> in anni di esperienza al limite mi sporco un po', che vuoi che sia
> non perderti in un bicchier d'acqua


Io non mi perdo mai, e anche qualora accadesse, avrei le scarpe giuste...


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non mi perdo mai, e anche qualora accadesse, avrei le scarpe giuste...



beato/a te!


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non mi perdo mai, e anche qualora accadesse, avrei le scarpe giuste...


sartina dei miei stivaletti


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sartina dei miei stivaletti


Gli anfibi hanno un loro perchè...mi creda, signora...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarebbe?
> l'unica cosa del committenete che viene apprezzata è il pagamento dei sal, mica l'abbigliamento!


no evocare il maledetto..quanto lo odio..la notte lo sogno e mi sveglio sudato....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Gennaio 2012)

*Caro Conte,*

ti scrivo per avere un tuo parere su quanto mi è successo negli ultimi mesi.
Sono sposata da tanto tempo e ultimamente ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce,ora ha un'amante fissa da mesi, ma non è la prima.
Non entro nei dettagli, ma da quanto ho letto, questa donna, come altre che l'hanno preceduta, 
sarebbero la sua via di fuga dalla realtà di tutti i giorni, quella realtà di cui io faccio parte ma non ha mai pensato di abbandonarmi per loro.
Io in tutti questi anni gli sono sempre stata fedele, ogni mio pensiero è stato per lui e per i nostri figli, che oramai sono grandi e vivono fuori casa.   
Quando ho scoperto la cosa lui non c'era, non ho potuto affrontarlo subito, istintivamente sono uscita da casa per camminare da sola: 
mentre stavo passeggiando ho incontrato un vecchio amico di mio marito.
Quando ci siamo salutati, mi sono venute in mente tutte quelle occhiate di cui mi ero accorta in tanti anni ma che avevo sempre voluto ignorare.
Ho deciso di contraccambiare una di quelle occhiate, sono bastate poche parole e siamo andati a casa sua.
Quando sono rientrata alla sera, ero felice, non mi importava neppure più del tradimento di mio marito, così ho cominciato a ripensare a tutti gli uomini che ho ignorato, 
mentre vedevo il desiderio nei loro occhi, per rispettare una persona che cercava la sua felicità da un'altra parte e a me lasciava solo il peso della famiglia da tirare avanti.
Da quel giorno sono cambiata, colgo ogni occasione che la vita mi presenta, ho scoperto di non avere bisogno di un nuovo amore ma solo di incontri che mi gratificano,
credo di aver reso felice anche gli uomini con i quali mi sono incontrata.
Adesso sto pensando di raccontare tutto a mio marito , perchè sono sempre stata sincera con lui, non mi vergogno di quello che faccio e voglio essere libera da bugie e sensi di colpa.
Secondo te potrà capirmi? In fondo ho scoperto che siamo simili.

S.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no evocare il maledetto..quanto lo odio..la notte lo sogno e mi sveglio sudato....


per il sal?

e tu mettine tanti


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti scrivo per avere un tuo parere su quanto mi è successo negli ultimi mesi.
> Sono sposata da tanto tempo e ultimamente ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce,ora ha un'amante fissa da mesi, ma non è la prima.
> Non entro nei dettagli, ma da quanto ho letto, questa donna, come altre che l'hanno preceduta,
> sarebbero la sua via di fuga dalla realtà di tutti i giorni, quella realtà di cui io faccio parte ma non ha mai pensato di abbandonarmi per loro.
> ...


Accidenti ma questa è la lettera che stava aspettando:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti ma questa è la lettera che stava aspettando:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Skizzofern (25 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti ma questa è la lettera che stava aspettando:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Della serie si faccia una domanda  e si dia una risposta?:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> per il sal?
> 
> e tu mettine tanti


macche'li debbo pagare...per fortuna perche'edilizia fuori controllo...comunque sono sempre sbagliati.a ns sfavore..guarda caso


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'li debbo pagare...per fortuna perche'edilizia fuori controllo...comunque sono sempre sbagliati.a ns sfavore..guarda caso


ma chi disturba i tuoi sonni allora?
il committente scassamaroni?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chi disturba i tuoi sonni allora?
> il committente scassamaroni?


Conte perdona l'invasione..........

Cara Free il commitente sono io,il problema e'che il direttore dei lavori,chissa'come e'...ogni sal lo sbaglia a vantaggio impresa..ho dovuto prendere un controllore ..del controllante.....se posso finire mi ubriaco. dalla gioia


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte perdona l'invasione..........
> 
> Cara Free* il commitente sono io*,il problema e'che il direttore dei lavori,chissa'come e'...ogni sal lo sbaglia a vantaggio impresa..ho dovuto prendere un controllore ..del controllante.....se posso finire mi ubriaco. dalla gioia



ma di che ti lamenti?
se eri donna, oltre ai sal deliranti, ti poteva capitare di essere multato per i tacchi in cantiere!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti scrivo per avere un tuo parere su quanto mi è successo negli ultimi mesi.
> Sono sposata da tanto tempo e ultimamente ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce,ora ha un'amante fissa da mesi, ma non è la prima.
> Non entro nei dettagli, ma da quanto ho letto, questa donna, come altre che l'hanno preceduta,
> sarebbero la sua via di fuga dalla realtà di tutti i giorni, quella realtà di cui io faccio parte ma non ha mai pensato di abbandonarmi per loro.
> ...


Mia cara ospite,
Hai agito con decisione e scaltrezza, come è d'uopo in questi casi. So come si sta. Sai anche a me è capitato di aver seminato certe occhiate, ricambiate fino ad un certo punto. SI sa...si semina e non sempre si raccoglie. Un bellissimo giorno lei ha fatto esattamente come te. Vero le era caduto il mondo in testa, ma ecco a cosa servono gli amici no?
Amici miei ora la stalla è aperta e i buoi sono fuori, forza aiutatemi a tirar via da me queste macerie che il mondo mi ha lasciato addosso: crollando su di me. 
Non è bene raccontare: può essere molto imbarazzante, meglio tenere in saccoccia, ma far capire che bene o male si è fatti della stessa pasta e che certi giochini sono come dire graditi, no?
Tacere non è mentire...
Se lui ti chiede...ma tu mi sei sempre stata fedele rispondi...Secondo te?
Oppure gli rispondi si mio caro ti sono stata fedele nella misura che tu lo sei stato con me.
Magari vedi un uomo che si passa una mano in testa e si dice, pfui, per fortuna non è tutta santa come temevo no?
Consiglio la visione di due films: Fallo, e Fermo Posta entrambi di Tinto Brass.
E agire di conseguenza a ciò che si vede.
Capirai che non è via di fuga, ma solo un salutare saltin al luna pork!
Ci sono uomini che evadono con una partita a carte con gli amici...e altri che evadono...in altri modi.
No?
E si ricordi che una certa "gelosia" è un ottimo afrodisiaco.

Vale
Conte


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

*La lettera che aspettavo è questa!*

Grazie amico mio...documentato come sempre...alleghiamo!

View attachment 467


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia nuova idea è avere uno spazio ( dato che sono ingombrante) dove poter rispondere alle varie lettere che mi giungono...


Caldeggio con vigore questa felicissima idea!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie amico mio...documentato come sempre...alleghiamo!
> 
> View attachment 4417



Figurati Conte..per te questo e altro..be'forse leggendo questo..chi qua'non e'mai venuto,capisce che non siamo solo primi in Italia per la qualita'della vita..manche per la produzione industriale di corna:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Caldeggio con vigore questa felicissima idea!


Grazie Rabarbaro!
E ben tornato...


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma di che ti lamenti?
> se eri donna, oltre ai sal deliranti, ti poteva capitare di essere multato per i tacchi in cantiere!:carneval:


ma vale anche per gli uomini


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Egregio Conte*

Gentilissimo Sig.Conte approffitto della Sua cortese disponibilita',nonche'notevole esperienza sulle storie di vita vissuta,quantunque Lei sia tutt'altro che maestro di vita,per porre alla Sua attenzione un caso.
Da qualche tempo ho cominciato a stancarmi della mia''amica'',sette mesi di relazione sono troppi e potrebbero diventare pericolosi,quindi per quanto le giuri fedelta',mi sono guardato in giro.
Ho ripreso controversa corrispondenza con ''vecchia''amica,sempre parlato al cell o via email,lei mi ha visto io no,ha 45anni marito e 2 fiiglie,abita a 70km da qua'.
Nel frattempo sempre per gioco,ho iniziato ''rapporto amichevole''ex novo con tipa cittadina,mia coetanea,marito e figli..solo email per ora,ma ho capito che arriveremo al cell,e come sempre all'incontro.
Ieri sera ho mandato significativo sms ad amica,diciamo''ufficiale'',stamattina facendo la barba,speravo di trovare suo sms di addio,e di essere ''single''.mica posso''giocare''con 3 donne..invece....
Invece  nada...sms pieno di smack,tvb,etc...e qui'email delle altre due....Lei che farebbe??Non mi dica ricovero a Villa Baruzziana..ossequi.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gentilissimo Sig.Conte approffitto della Sua cortese disponibilita',nonche'notevole esperienza sulle storie di vita vissuta,quantunque Lei sia tutt'altro che maestro di vita,per porre alla Sua attenzione un caso.
> Da qualche tempo ho cominciato a stancarmi della mia''amica'',sette mesi di relazione sono troppi e potrebbero diventare pericolosi,quindi per quanto le giuri fedelta',mi sono guardato in giro.
> Ho ripreso controversa corrispondenza con ''vecchia''amica,sempre parlato al cell o via email,lei mi ha visto io no,ha 45anni marito e 2 fiiglie,abita a 70km da qua'.
> Nel frattempo sempre per gioco,ho iniziato ''rapporto amichevole''ex novo con tipa cittadina,mia coetanea,marito e figli..solo email per ora,ma ho capito che arriveremo al cell,e come sempre all'incontro.
> ...


lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! ma sei come arnold!!!!una ne pensa 100 ne fa!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

comunque, lothar, è inutile che tu rifugga la realtà.
per tutto questo tempo ci hai deliziato presentandoti incessantemente come diavolo , celeberrimo traditore , granderrimo copulatore instancabile amante.
poi, gratta gratta tutto si riduce a qualche messaggino e bacetti in macchina...ma allora di diavoli è pieno il mondo, compresi i ragazzini delle medie.
più che diavolo sei una simpatica sagoma


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, lothar, è inutile che tu rifugga la realtà.
> per tutto questo tempo ci hai deliziato presentandoti incessantemente come diavolo , celeberrimo traditore , granderrimo copulatore instancabile amante.
> poi, gratta gratta tutto si riduce a qualche messaggino e bacetti in macchina...ma allora di diavoli è pieno il mondo, compresi i ragazzini delle medie.
> più che diavolo sei una simpatica sagoma


Senti prendere un attimo sul serio questo 3d no?
Non ci arrivi eh?
Potresti postare anche tu una lettera in cui mi parli degli apici in cui sei arrivata eh?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti prendere un attimo sul serio questo 3d no?
> Non ci arrivi eh?
> Potresti postare anche tu una lettera in cui mi parli degli apici in cui sei arrivata eh?:carneval:


va bene, ora ci penso e ti scrivo.
però se potessi fare da *banco*posta e offrire un versamento prodee decadute non sarebbe stata una cattiva idea:
non fiori ma opere di bene!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gentilissimo Sig.Conte approffitto della Sua cortese disponibilita',nonche'notevole esperienza sulle storie di vita vissuta,quantunque Lei sia tutt'altro che maestro di vita,per porre alla Sua attenzione un caso.
> Da qualche tempo ho cominciato a stancarmi della mia''amica'',sette mesi di relazione sono troppi e potrebbero diventare pericolosi,quindi per quanto le giuri fedelta',mi sono guardato in giro.
> Ho ripreso controversa corrispondenza con ''vecchia''amica,sempre parlato al cell o via email,lei mi ha visto io no,ha 45anni marito e 2 fiiglie,abita a 70km da qua'.
> Nel frattempo sempre per gioco,ho iniziato ''rapporto amichevole''ex novo con tipa cittadina,mia coetanea,marito e figli..solo email per ora,ma ho capito che arriveremo al cell,e come sempre all'incontro.
> ...


Carissimo Lothar,
Vede dopo sei mesi scatta il limite massimo. Deve sapere che io ho sposato mia moglie per il semplice fatto che ha resistito più di sei mesi con me eh? Le altre sono sempre grippate prima.
Quindi diremo che al settimo mese, lei si sta accorgendo che la sua meravigliosa fiamma, in definitiva è solo una donna, stanno scemando i pregi e si stanno profilando all'orizzonte i difetti e allora scatta la scusa..." Dai, ma non vedi, sono un povero disgraziato sposato, io...non abbiamo futuro...è meglio lasciarsi!".
Vede giocare con tre è come essere un bravo giocatore di prestigio...lei fa roteare queste tre donne come delle palline: sa che non può fermarsi perchè loro tre le crollerebbero miseramente in testa.
Direi che potrebbe tenersele tutte e tre e impiegarle per quanto possono darle.
Stia attento a non farsi saltare le coronarie comunque.
Capisco che lei è un uomo che ama la compagnia femminile no?
E che male c'è in questo?
Ma stia bene attento, ogni donna vuole essere l'unica, mi raccomando non faccia confusione...un sms inviato per sbaglio a caia al posto di sempronia può esserle fatale.
Mi creda a Villa Baruzziana finiscono quelli a cui è crollato il mondo in testa.
Faccia conto che le amiche sono come dei pneumatici: a tot kilometri bisogna cambiarle: ne va della nostra tenuta su strada eh? Altrimenti poi sbandiamo, scivoliamo, e finiamo nel fosso...delll'ammmmmmooooooreeeeeee...
Quindi occhi all'assetto e alla convergenza: Lo sa meglio di me...se iniziano a fare certi discorsi e a guardarci in un certo modo...paffete sono innamorate...e lì iniziano i guai.

Suo Conte


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene, ora ci penso e ti scrivo.
> però se potessi fare da *banco*posta e offrire un versamento prodee decadute non sarebbe stata una cattiva idea:
> non fiori ma opere di bene!


Ma dove siamo?
Casomai sono io quello che dovrei essere pagato per il servizio al lettore no?:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, lothar, è inutile che tu rifugga la realtà.
> per tutto questo tempo ci hai deliziato presentandoti incessantemente come diavolo , celeberrimo traditore , granderrimo copulatore instancabile amante.
> poi, gratta gratta tutto si riduce a qualche messaggino e bacetti in macchina...ma allora di diavoli è pieno il mondo, compresi i ragazzini delle medie.
> più che diavolo sei una simpatica sagoma


cara Minerva non saro'certo il primo a spiattellare qua'dentro,i particolari degli incontri,tu libera di pensarla cosi',ma sono andati ben piu'in la'.....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Minerva non saro'certo il primo a spiattellare qua'dentro,i particolari degli incontri,tu libera di pensarla cosi',ma sono andati ben piu'in la'.....


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....vuole insegnare una materia che non conosce no?
Ma come sai certe cose si imparano sul campo...al maxim no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Carissimo Lothar,
> Vede dopo sei mesi scatta il limite massimo. Deve sapere che io ho sposato mia moglie per il semplice fatto che ha resistito più di sei mesi con me eh? Le altre sono sempre grippate prima.
> Quindi diremo che al settimo mese, lei si sta accorgendo che la sua meravigliosa fiamma, in definitiva è solo una donna, stanno scemando i pregi e si stanno profilando all'orizzonte i difetti e allora scatta la scusa..." Dai, ma non vedi, sono un povero disgraziato sposato, io...non abbiamo futuro...è meglio lasciarsi!".
> Vede giocare con tre è come essere un bravo giocatore di prestigio...lei fa roteare queste tre donne come delle palline: sa che non può fermarsi perchè loro tre le crollerebbero miseramente in testa.
> ...


Egregio Conte sa che due anni fa'..o tre???ho mandato email ad una tipa,ma era indirizzata ad altra..non  le dico le offese che mi sono beccato... e qualche giorno fa'stavo per mandare sms all''ufficiale'',invece che ad un'altra.Non scrivevo porcherie,ma sa come e'..mi avrebbe ''mangiato'',perche'ho omesso di dirle che e'gelosa,non di mia moglie,ma delle altre.
Non e'innamorata carissimo Conte,una donna non si puo'innamorare di uno come me,solo quella Santa Donna di mia moglie mi sopporta,anche se confesso che dice spesso''se trovi una che ti vuole,le faccio anche un bel assegno''..


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....vuole insegnare una materia che non conosce no?
> Ma come sai certe cose si imparano sul campo...al maxim no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


li'il re e'l'utente Ewi..chiedi a lui..io spero di andarci la prossima settimana..poi ti dico..anzi tra una pausa e l'altro faccio la diretta maxim zola predosa-tradimento.net castiglione dei pepoli


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove siamo?
> Casomai sono io quello che dovrei essere pagato per il servizio al lettore no?:carneval:


Serve un cassiere ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Brisa fer l'asen...*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Gentilissimo Sig.Conte approffitto della Sua cortese disponibilita',nonche'notevole esperienza sulle storie di vita vissuta,quantunque Lei sia tutt'altro che maestro di vita,per porre alla Sua attenzione un caso.
> Da qualche tempo ho cominciato a stancarmi della mia''amica'',sette mesi di relazione sono troppi e potrebbero diventare pericolosi,quindi per quanto le giuri fedelta',mi sono guardato in giro.
> Ho ripreso controversa corrispondenza con ''vecchia''amica,sempre parlato al cell o via email,lei mi ha visto io no,ha 45anni marito e 2 fiiglie,abita a 70km da qua'.
> Nel frattempo sempre per gioco,ho iniziato ''rapporto amichevole''ex novo con tipa cittadina,mia coetanea,marito e figli..solo email per ora,ma ho capito che arriveremo al cell,e come sempre all'incontro.
> ...


Al galainn ingòurdi a i crepa al goss, e quand al don i v'l'han zurae, stae pur zért ch'an la scapae...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Al galainn ingòurdi a i crepa al goss, e quand al don i v'l'han zurae, stae pur zért ch'an la scapae...


Terù !!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Terù !!!!


A parte caro che sarebbe 'terùn'... verissimo, sto sotto al Po ma ci resto pure volentieri, anche la mia origine contadina fa in modo che l'aggettivo sia corretto. L'ho sempre detto io... sono una ragazza di campagna....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte caro che sarebbe 'terùn'... verissimo, sto sotto al Po ma ci resto pure volentieri, anche la mia origine contadina fa in modo che l'aggettivo sia corretto. L'ho sempre detto io... sono una ragazza di campagna....


Ah le galline ruspanti di romagna come beccano eh?
Altro che le oche...:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2012)

*caro sig.Conte*

Oggi ricevo sms da amico del cuore ricordandomi che è il nostro anniversario ...
Questo mi ha fatto rabbrividire e non poco.....
Allora la smettiamo con queste cazzate !!! gli ho detto.....

Comunque tornando a noi sono un po stufa di lui ma non di lui in se ma della durata di questa situazione ...
Ora il nostro rapporto è molto confidenziale e a me non piace tutta questa confidenza....
Ogni volta che è in do maggiore me lo comunica ...
Ecco questo puo anche farmi piacere ma che cavolo parla chiaro no!
Io mica dico sono in si maggiore no!
direi molto piu volentieri le cose come stanno...


Ho gia cercato di chiudere ma lui continua a cercarmi ....
Litighiamo ma la cosa assurda è che lo facciamo tramite sms...

io dopo qualche sms non rispondo più.....e lui dopo qualche giorno si fa sentire come se niente fosse....
Non vorrei perderlo almeno come amico ,perchè e stato molto importante per me ma ora mi sta fracassando e questo non mi piace .....

Conte .....aiutami tuuuuuuuu
Fammi tu sol....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi ricevo sms da amico del cuore ricordandomi che è il nostro anniversario ...
> Questo mi ha fatto rabbrividire e non poco.....
> Allora la smettiamo con queste cazzate !!! gli ho detto.....
> 
> ...


Faccia così...
Diamo il la a questa situazione...
Mandi un sms al suo amico con questo testo...
Benvenuto su candidsms la bellissima promozione che le è costata 5 euro ogni sms ricevuto.
Il malcapitato si sentirà preso per il culo e tradito nel profondo e in più gli cadrà il mondo in testa: pensava di ciulare e invece ha solo pettinato bambole.
Al che vedremo la tempra dell'amico no?

suo Conte dalla soave meladia...no?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Al galainn ingòurdi a i crepa al goss, e quand al don i v'l'han zurae, stae pur zért ch'an la scapae...


am pies di mondi...puro ravennate...ottimo..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> am pies di mondi...puro ravennate...ottimo..



Terùn 

Grazie sbri :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Terùn
> 
> Grazie sbri :rotfl:


Dài, va bene... traduco.
Mi sono raccomandata al Lotharone di non far l'asino, rammentandogli che alle galline ingorde scoppia il gozzo, e quando una donna te l'ha giurata, puoi star certo che non la scampi. Lotharone ha apprezzato, adesso vediamo se anche questa volta(Trema Conte!!!!:carneval segue il mio consiglio...


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Caro Conte, non so se è questa la sede giusta, visto che non ho capito se si parla di problemi sentimentali o di altro.
Ma vorrei sottoporre alla tua attenzione una questione di fondamentale importanza, su cui per secoli studiosi su studiosi hanno dibattuto veementemente, senza trovare una soluzione.
Il paradosso del gatto e della marmellata (purtroppo verificato innumerevoli volte dalla mia persona, con una opportuna modifica alla geometria del sistema, e quindi del problema, che di base rimane quello, sia in condizioni di vita ordinaria, sia sottoponendo il mio tappeto nuovo ad accurate indagini specialistiche).
Come ben sai noto è il dilemma della gallin.... ehm... del gatto che cade con la fetta biscottata attaccata sulla schiena, naturalmente ben spalmata da marmellata (condizione *imprescindibile* la sua presenza, ma anche la Nutella si presta al fenomeno). 
Ovvero, detto sistema, in caduta libera, da qualsiasi altezza, e con qualsivoglia condizione iniziale, come terminerà la sua evoluzione, soprattutto se come boundary condition vi è un tappeto pregiato?
Non vi è risposta finora, perchè, come è noto, il gatto tenderebbe ad atterrare sempre con le sue zampe, sebbene la marmellata cerchi di fare lo stesso spalmandosi sul tappeto.
Qualcuno propose di far levitare il sistema in un campo magnetico, ottenendo così la macchina perpetua definitiva.
Purtroppo non è consentito effettuare esperimenti di tal fatta, per tutte le comunità scientifiche, in quanto sarebbe visto come un maltrattamento di animali, per cui la questione rimane aperta sulla carta come esperimento mentale (alla stregua dell'esperimento EPR per la meccanica quantistica).
Il dilemma è accentuato in condizioni di sperimentazione parziale (quella di cui parlavo all'inizio) in cui si fa precipitare sul tappeto solamente la singola fetta spalmata. E' sconcertante come essa cadi sempre dalla parte della marmellata.
La mia domanda è allora: secondo te, i sogni aiutano a vivere o la vita aiuta a sognare?
La ringrazio della risposta, ora esco che debbo comprare il cavetto della stampante.


Andy


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dài, va bene... traduco.
> Mi sono raccomandata al Lotharone di non far l'asino, rammentandogli che alle galline ingorde scoppia il gozzo, e quando una donna te l'ha giurata, puoi star certo che non la scampi. Lotharone ha apprezzato, adesso vediamo se anche questa volta(Trema Conte!!!!:carneval segue il mio consiglio...


Ciao bella..macche',mi sto divertendo ad intortare un'altra tipa,da ieri mattina,ci scambiamo email...sono curioso di vedere come finira'.....:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao bella..macche',mi sto divertendo ad intortare un'altra tipa,da ieri mattina,ci scambiamo email...sono curioso di vedere come finira'.....:carneval:


perché parli d'intortare?
oltretutto una relazione intrigante si basa sulla complicità, non devi irretire nessuno


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché parli d'intortare?
> oltretutto una relazione intrigante si basa sulla complicità, non devi irretire nessuno


Ciao Minerva,ho appena finito di chiedere consiglio ad un'amico,tutti i traditori messi assieme non gli allacciano le scarpe,me compreso...grande esperto del''settore''fino a 4 amanti in contemporanea....mio paesano ovvio.sara'l'aria.
E difficile Minerva interessare via email una donna,e dal momento che come le cerco io sono rare,in piu'sono toste,diffidenti,basta una parola sbagliata e puff..svaniscono.Intortare e'un luogo comune,comunque debbo convincerla ad incontrarmi...sto facendo grandissima fatica... e vedo balenare il 2 di picche:rotfl:


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,ho appena finito di chiedere consiglio ad un'amico,tutti i traditori messi assieme non gli allacciano le scarpe,me compreso...grande esperto del''settore''fino a 4 amanti in contemporanea....mio paesano ovvio.sara'l'aria.
> E difficile Minerva interessare via email una donna,e dal momento che come le cerco io sono rare,in piu'sono toste,diffidenti,basta una parola sbagliata e puff..svaniscono.Intortare e'un luogo comune,comunque debbo convincerla ad incontrarmi...sto facendo grandissima fatica... e vedo balenare il 2 di picche:rotfl:


Ma Lothar con tutto il lavoro che hai da fare, la famiglia, pure tutto questo lavoro di scrittura per intortamento? Non sarà un po' troppo?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma Lothar con tutto il lavoro che hai da fare, la famiglia, pure tutto questo lavoro di scrittura per intortamento? Non sarà un po' troppo?


Mahhh ha ragione.. anche perche'li'virgole e accenti non le posso sbagliare.ahhahah..ma scrivo pensieri corti,che la colpiscano...ho avuto l'ennesima conferma della singolarita'delle donne in chat...noi uomini dobbiamo essere solo roba loro..guai se capiscono che sei un ''cacciatore''..loro povere sante invece possono tutto...


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh ha ragione.. anche perche'li'virgole e accenti non le posso sbagliare.ahhahah..ma scrivo pensieri corti,che la colpiscano...ho avuto l'ennesima conferma della singolarita'delle donne in chat...*noi uomini dobbiamo essere solo roba loro..guai se capiscono che sei un ''cacciatore''..loro povere sante invece possono tutto*...


Sei geloso? Tu?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sei geloso? Tu?


mi sono spiegato male...la tipa in causa mi ha erronemente catalogato come uno che coore dietro a tutte,a noi uomini loro,le donne del sito non lo concedono...e sie un po''sgonfiata'',,ora debbo rimediare,ciao Minerva ,ora del frizzantino..alla tua!!!


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male...la tipa in causa mi ha erronemente catalogato come uno che coore dietro a tutte,a noi uomini loro,le donne del sito non lo concedono...e sie un po''sgonfiata'',,ora debbo rimediare,ciao Minerva ,ora del frizzantino..alla tua!!!


Minerva? Uèèèèèèè Lothar un controllino alla vista .


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Caro Conte, non so se è questa la sede giusta, visto che non ho capito se si parla di problemi sentimentali o di altro.
> Ma vorrei sottoporre alla tua attenzione una questione di fondamentale importanza, su cui per secoli studiosi su studiosi hanno dibattuto veementemente, senza trovare una soluzione.
> Il paradosso del gatto e della marmellata (purtroppo verificato innumerevoli volte dalla mia persona, con una opportuna modifica alla geometria del sistema, e quindi del problema, che di base rimane quello, sia in condizioni di vita ordinaria, sia sottoponendo il mio tappeto nuovo ad accurate indagini specialistiche).
> Come ben sai noto è il dilemma della gallin.... ehm... del gatto che cade con la fetta biscottata attaccata sulla schiena, naturalmente ben spalmata da marmellata (condizione *imprescindibile* la sua presenza, ma anche la Nutella si presta al fenomeno).
> ...


Mio carissimo Andy,
L'argomento gatto vs gatta è dei più spinosi per me. Ma miaooooo...frrrrrrrr...
Io conosco solo un tipo di gatta...quella che va al porco e ci lascia un pompino! Per dirla così.
Sfidare il fato o la legge di Murphy è sempre una cosa improba.
I sogni aiutano ad affrontare la vita, i sogni aiutano a viverla: tutti i grandi uomini e tutte le grandi donne hanno perseguito nella loro esistenza un sogno.
Chi è senza sogni vive una vita fredda e ripetitiva, anzi evitano rigorosamente di lasciarsi sbalordire.
La vita non aiuta a sognare eh?

Penso che vivere sia non rinunciare a gettare fette per aria...
Un bel giorno Eureka cade per il verso giusto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio carissimo Andy,
> L'argomento gatto vs gatta è dei più spinosi per me. Ma miaooooo...frrrrrrrr...
> Io conosco solo un tipo di gatta...quella che va al porco e ci lascia un pompino! Per dirla così.
> Sfidare il fato o la legge di Murphy è sempre una cosa improba.
> ...


L'avevo pensato io che era roba per Rabarbaro...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Minerva? Uèèèèèèè Lothar un controllino alla vista .


sorry,esagero davvero,se mi 10 anni mi avessero detto ..diventerai cosi'..mi sarei preoccupato,,sono stanco delle donne quasi quasi divento,,ops nn si puo'dire....buona notte Mk..perdono..cque ti ho confusa con un'altra donna in gamba..credo


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sorry,esagero davvero,se mi 10 anni mi avessero detto ..diventerai cosi'..mi sarei preoccupato,,sono stanco delle donne quasi quasi divento,,ops nn si puo'dire....buona notte Mk..perdono..cque *ti ho confusa con un'altra donna in gamba.*.credo


:up: Lothar sei sulla via della redenzione


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2012)

*Il matrimonio è...*

Signora non so come ringraziarla per avermi aperto gli occhi su cose che ho sempre intravisto, ma a cui non volevo rassegnarmi...proprio vero il matrimonio è...l'arte di risolvere in due...quei problemi che da solo non avevi...

[video=youtube;hXEHZbYAP2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXEHZbYAP2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Signora non so come ringraziarla per avermi aperto gli occhi su cose che ho sempre intravisto, ma a cui non volevo rassegnarmi...proprio vero il matrimonio è...l'arte di risolvere in due...quei problemi che da solo non avevi...
> 
> [video=youtube;hXEHZbYAP2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXEHZbYAP2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


ho riso fino alle lacrime!!!! bellissimo!!!


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ho riso fino alle lacrime!!!! bellissimo!!!


Voi donne non potete sapere quale biblica rottura di coglioni possa essere fare le coccole a una.........che te la data già


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voi donne non potete sapere quale biblica rottura di coglioni possa essere fare le coccole a una.........che te la data già


Ma il segreto è questo .....
Darla a destra e sinistra cosi sei sicura che almeno finche non la molli ti faranno le coccole desiderate no..
OK sempre essendo chiari ossia :
quando tu smetti di fare coccole sappi che io cerco altrove.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

La tua vicenda mi ha molto colpito e a tratti commosso. Vedi , ci sono amori che non finiscono mai, un giorno ci si incontra, si è giovani, ci si prende come non mai nel profondo. Poi la vita gira altrove. Quel sentimento finisce nello scantinato, magari resta un dolce ricordo, e si vivono altri amori. Dentro di noi però sappiamo benissimo, che questi altri amori non sono come quello là. Insomma un piccolo senso di disagio ci attanaglia. Ti ammiro molto, perchè nonostante le prove che hai subito, sei stata in grado di proteggere la tua famiglia e il tuo compagno. La famiglia resta la famiglia.

2) L'errore o il colpo di testa l'ha fatto il tuo amico. Non puoi accettare che il fatto che lui abbia lasciato sua moglie, ai miei occhi da bastardo, e da codardo, sia per te una ragione sufficente per fare altrettanto. Altrimenti diventa un ricatto bello e buono.

3) Capisco bene il legame con tuo marito. E' lo stesso che ho con mia moglie.

Io ti consiglio di non dire niente a tuo marito e di scindere le due realtà nel tuo cuore. Prova a considerare come il rapporto d'amore con l'altro sia l'ossigeno per portare avanti i tuoi "doveri" di sposa e madre. Ricorda bene che quella grande storia d'amore dei vent'anni non finì bene, ricorda sempre che non avete ancora avuto modo di vivere appieno quella storia. Poi se tu lasci la tua famiglia, ti sentirai una merda con te stessa e con i tuoi figli. E non potrai essere serena con l'altro.

L'altro se ti ama veramente ti saprà aspettare per sempre. Purtroppo o per fortuna a voi due è toccato questo dalla vita.

Poi sono convinto che quando tronchiamo con una persona, acceccati dal fatto che questa persona sia sbagliata per noi, poi portiamo nel nuovo rapporto le stesse dinamiche. Capisci?

Per me bisogna essere realisti...e dirsi...noi2 possiamo vivere questo. Perchè il di più o il diverso è troppo rischioso.

Non posso dirti di più...ma vorrei tanto poterlo fare...ma stai attenta che se tu dici tutto a tuo marito, lui ti dirà che è per questo che le cose non vanno più bene, perchè tu in realtà hai sempre amato un altro.

Sono imboscate in cui non è bene cadere...

per quanto qui tante donne s'incazzino con me, io so che la salvezza del mio matrimonio, sono stati gli amori...extra...

non cascarci...è più difficile ed eroico portare la carretta tutti i giorni senza merito nè gloria, che mandare tutto all'aria...quella è sempre e solo una colossale sconfitta!!!

non credere che il tuo matrimonio sia brutto e che quello degli altri sia tutto rose e fiori...proprio il pretendere che sia rose e fiori crea tanta infelicità...

Fa in modo che quando i figli sono grandi, tu possa scegliere liberamente assieme a tuo marito se stare assieme o meno, i bambini capiscono sai, chi vuole veramente bene a loro...

Bon ciao...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2012)

Caro Conte.....
volevo ringraziarla per i consigli datami....
Devo ammettere che è sempre bene ascoltare i consigli di un uomo su come comportarsi col proprio uomo...

Solo che oggi è successo un disastro .....
Mio marito ha rotto una cosa a cui io ero molto affezionata....
anche se sapeva dell'importanza di questo oggetto e l'ha manipolato con la testa per aria 
e io sapevo per certo che lui odiava questo oggetto ..
 continuo a sperare che non abbia tradito la mia fiducia compiendo questo gesto....

Ora ho provato a parlare con lui mettendolo con le spalle al muro per farlo confessare ,ma non è servito a nulla ....
Sopra questo oggetto avevo piazzato una piccola telecamera per tenere il tutto sotto contollo ,ma casualita in quel momento è stata oscurata....
Ecco lui sa che io so
e io so che lui sa ....
Ed ora che anche lei lo sa come faccio a farlo sapere a mio marito senza che sappia che io so?

Grazie.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Conte.....
> volevo ringraziarla per i consigli datami....
> Devo ammettere che è sempre bene ascoltare i consigli di un uomo su come comportarsi col proprio uomo...
> 
> ...


Gentilissima signora,
Qui gatta ci cova...
Di sicuro suo marito voleva punirla per qualcosa, sapeva che manipolando quell'oggetto le avrebbe fatto cadere un mondo in testa. Se non aveva nulla contro di lei non si sarebbe mai comportato così. Forse è insicuro e ha bisogno di conferme: si è sentito sempre meno importante di quell'oggetto per cui ha pensato di darle un segnale forte e chiaro che suona così: "Cretina: hai finito di fare la cretina!"
Non ha tradito la sua fiducia, perchè è ovvio che suo marito non si fida e sta controllando no?
Forse era in cerca proprio di quella telecamera...
Forse qualche video è finito su pornotube e da lì non c'è speranza di salvezza...come sa quando una vacca passa per la strada fa le boasse ( come dicono da noi) e seguendo le boasse si arriva sempre ad un culo di vacca...o mucca...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Purtroppo non sapremo mai quanto sa e perchè lo sa...
Le consiglio al più presto di trovarsi una nuova casa che non si sa mai no?
Ma non ha detto...ah ecco dov'era finita la telecamera eh? L'ho tanto cercata...l'avevo nascosta perchè volevo farti un regalo no?

Madai non controlli suo marito...eh?
Ste cose non si fanno perchè portano solo dolore e guai!

Vale
Conte


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2012)

*tra lei e lui...grazie amici...*

'Come sei bella oggi.'
 'Tesoro, hai bisogno di qualcosa?'
 'Ho voglia di stare un po' con te stasera.'
 'Oggi hai due occhi stupendi.'
 'Guardavo il tramonto ieri sera e ho pensato a come sarebbe stato bello se tu fossi stata accanto a me.'
 'C'è qualcosa che non va stasera, ti vedo stanca!' 


 Oggi hai TRE occhi stupendi......
 Oggi hai UN occhio stupendo, l'altro fa cagare
 Le tue pazzie mi fanno soffocare....
C'è qualcosa che non va ANCHE stasera.......•  
Guardavo il tramonto ieri sera, e pensavo a come sarebbe stato bello MA tu eri li con   me


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 'Come sei bella oggi.'
> 'Tesoro, hai bisogno di qualcosa?'
> 'Ho voglia di stare un po' con te stasera.'
> 'Oggi hai due occhi stupendi.'
> ...



*Le annotazioni sul diario di LEI:*

Domenica sera l’ho trovato un po’ strano.
Ci eravamo accordati per un drink in un bar. Siccome sono stata tutto il pomeriggio con le mie amiche a far shopping, ho pensato che era colpa mia…. sono arrivata con un po’ di ritardo; ma lui non mi ha detto nulla. Nessun commento. La conversazione non e stata un granche, allora gli ho proposto di andare in un luogo piu tranquillo ed intimo.
Siamo partiti verso un bel ristorante, ma lui continuava ad essere strano. Era come assente. Ho cercato di rallegrarlo, ed ho iniziato a chiedermi se poteva essere colpa mia oppure no.
Gli ho chiesto se era a causa mia e lui mi ha risposto che io non c’entravo, ma non mi ha convinta.
Quando tornavamo a casa, in macchina, gli ho detto che lo amavo tanto, ma lui si e limitato ad abbracciarmi senza dire parola.
Non so come spiegare il suo comportamento, non ha detto nulla… non mi ha detto che anche lui mi amava… sono preoccupata di brutto! Finalmente siamo arrivati a casa; in quel momento ero convinta che lui mi volesse mollare. Ho provato a parlare, ma lui ha acceso la TV ed ha iniziato a guardarla assorto nei suoi pensieri, come cercando di annunciarmi che tutto era finito. Alla fine mi sono arresa e sono andata a letto.
Ma piu o meno dieci minuti dopo anche lui venne a letto e, con mia grande sorpresa, ha risposto alle mie carezze, e abbiamo fatto l’amore, anche se continuava ad essere distaccato, lontano da me. Ho cercato di parlare della nostra situazione un’altra volta, di quanto accaduto, ma lui si e addormentato subito. Mi sono messa a piangere, ed ho pianto per tutta la notte fino a quando mi sono addormentata anch’io. Sono quasi convinta che lui stesse pensando ad un’altra.
La mia vita e’ un vero disastro.
*
Le annotazioni di LUI:*

La Roma ha perso… meno male che almeno ho trombato.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

*Al bar...*

Allora ci sta una di quelle che Omen dice e ballaefuma...

E fa ah mio marito l'ho abituato bene, l'ho reso indipendente da me, sa farsi tutto, così sono sicura che casomai io morissi lui non mi sostituerebbe subito con un'altra...

Io ci penso un po' su poi le dico...
Scommettiamo che poi si trova una che non è capace fare un tubo e sospirando gli dice...AH ammmmooorrrrreeee...uomo meraviglioso e fantastico per fortuna ho incontrato te che sa fare tutto e come lo fai bene eh?

E vedo uscire del fumo dalle orecchie di sta qua che..fa...trasformandosi in maestra piangente...
" Ecco lo sapevo hai distrutto i miei 4 muri di certezze, tutto il mio lavoro in fumo, maledetto mi hai fatto vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista!"...

E io...vai in pace Donna...buon pro ti faccia...io sono sempre qui eh?
L'oracolo di delfi fa un baffo a me!


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ci sta una di quelle che Omen dice e ballaefuma...
> 
> E fa ah mio marito l'ho abituato bene, l'ho reso indipendente da me, sa farsi tutto, così sono sicura che casomai io morissi lui non mi sostituerebbe subito con un'altra...
> 
> ...


i punti di vista!!!!!!! le prospettive diverse dalle nostre sono sempre ben accette anhe perchè, personalmente ampliano i miei ragionamenti!!!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Caro Conte aiuto...l'ingordigia mi frega....ti spiego.
Stufo dell'amante ''ufficiale'',non la vedo da un po'ma sento spesso,cerco altrove,e trovo subito,da una settimana tel lei e parliamo mezz'ora per volta,e'sposata con 2 figli,ci dobbiamo vedere ancora pero',ma se funziona cosa vuole e'chiarissimo.
Un'altra a cui non pensavo piu',stanotte mi scrive.''lunedi'ti telefono''...aggiungo che in sms ho chiamato..cara amica..l'ufficiale,facendola incavolare...ho dovuto fare marcia indietro..''scherzavo''
E'vero che potrei incontrarle entrambe,e subire o dare il 2 di picche,ma anche che potrebbe accadere che ci troviamo...2 e..mezza,sono troppe per me,non sono Massimo...aggiungi che a casa non mi astengo.....cosa faccio amico??E'un bel casin........


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte aiuto...l'ingordigia mi frega....ti spiego.
> Stufo dell'amante ''ufficiale'',non la vedo da un po'ma sento spesso,cerco altrove,e trovo subito,da una settimana tel lei e parliamo mezz'ora per volta,e'sposata con 2 figli,ci dobbiamo vedere ancora pero',ma se funziona cosa vuole e'chiarissimo.
> Un'altra a cui non pensavo piu',stanotte mi scrive.''lunedi'ti telefono''...aggiungo che in sms ho chiamato..cara amica..l'ufficiale,facendola incavolare...ho dovuto fare marcia indietro..''scherzavo''
> E'vero che potrei incontrarle entrambe,e subire o dare il 2 di picche,ma anche che potrebbe accadere che ci troviamo...2 e..mezza,sono troppe per me,non sono Massimo...aggiungi che a casa non mi astengo.....cosa faccio amico??E'un bel casin........


cialis?
Attento a non dare loro troppa corda poi finisci come me!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte aiuto...l'ingordigia mi frega....ti spiego.
> Stufo dell'amante ''ufficiale'',non la vedo da un po'ma sento spesso,cerco altrove,e trovo subito,da una settimana tel lei e parliamo mezz'ora per volta,e'sposata con 2 figli,ci dobbiamo vedere ancora pero',ma se funziona cosa vuole e'chiarissimo.
> Un'altra a cui non pensavo piu',stanotte mi scrive.''lunedi'ti telefono''...aggiungo che in sms ho chiamato..cara amica..l'ufficiale,facendola incavolare...ho dovuto fare marcia indietro..''scherzavo''
> E'vero che potrei incontrarle entrambe,e subire o dare il 2 di picche,ma anche che potrebbe accadere che ci troviamo...2 e..mezza,sono troppe per me,non sono Massimo...aggiungi che a casa non mi astengo.....cosa faccio amico??E'un bel casin........


Occhio a correre di qua e di là... per terra c'è ghiaccio e si sbrissssia...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> cialis?
> Attento a non dare loro troppa corda poi finisci come me!


invornito di un Conte della malora...cosi'rispondi al fido Lothar???ti perdi in post torrenziali con gli altri utenti..e ora che chiedo io...:mexicanccio che a Simy ho mandato la neve emiliana,ed e'arrivata... a te mando ben di peggio amico....

cialis per tradizione di famiglia,non sapppiamo che cosa sia
e comunque per fortuna non ha chiamato...mi concentro sul nuovo obiettivo


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornito di un Conte della malora...cosi'rispondi al fido Lothar???ti perdi in post torrenziali con gli altri utenti..e ora che chiedo io...:mexicanccio che a Simy ho mandato la neve emiliana,ed e'arrivata... a te mando ben di peggio amico....
> 
> cialis per tradizione di famiglia,non sapppiamo che cosa sia
> e comunque per fortuna non ha chiamato...mi concentro sul nuovo obiettivo


Qual'è il nuovo obiettivo?
Aumentare il fatturato nel 2012?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qual'è il nuovo obiettivo?
> Aumentare il fatturato nel 2012?


si con la recessione aumentiamo il fatturato ...magari
vecchio mona di cornaredo...non mi capisci piu'


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si con la recessione aumentiamo il fatturato ...magari
> vecchio mona di cornaredo...non mi capisci piu'


Senti appena sentito a radio mona...
Uccide la moglie a cornate.
Ancora ignoto il motivo del folle gesto.

Quindi Lothar cornivoro...occhio eh?

Prima mettiamo su corna alle moglie e poi esse si trasformano in...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti appena sentito a radio mona...
> Uccide la moglie a cornate.
> Ancora ignoto il motivo del folle gesto.
> 
> ...



Buongiorno Conte non ne possp piu'..ci sono 140 cm di neve,, e stamattina cosa fa'???nevica ancora..aiuto!!!!!
Mi tocca subire una lezione di diavoleria...alla mia prima amica mando sms ricordandole che,il giorno non lo ricordo,piu' o meno siamo a 7 mesi di storia..be'non mi risponde''ma ke 7 mesi...etc....:carneval:a ''stare''con me e'diventata tremenda...
facessero tutte cosi amico...ma loro sono''innnnnnnaaaammmmmorrate'' dell'amante


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Conte non ne possp piu'..ci sono 140 cm di neve,, e stamattina cosa fa'???nevica ancora..aiuto!!!!!
> Mi tocca subire una lezione di diavoleria...alla mia prima amica mando sms ricordandole che,il giorno non lo ricordo,piu' o meno siamo a 7 mesi di storia..be'non mi risponde''ma ke 7 mesi...etc....:carneval:a ''stare''con me e'diventata tremenda...
> facessero tutte cosi amico...ma loro sono''innnnnnnaaaammmmmorrate'' dell'amante


BASTA NEVE!!!! A che serve che tu dia un diavolaccio se poi non riesci a scioglierla, eh???


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (11 Febbraio 2012)

Boh non so il perchè di questo topic ma scrivo anche io al conte

Caro Conte,
sono una zitella ma nemmeno tanto vecchia e tanto brutta.... qualcuno che mi fa la posta c'è ma figurati, ho 44 anni e lui 24... mica male, sarebbe il mio tipo di 20 anni fa e c'è stato un incontro circa 2 anni fa... ma sono una signora (più o meno) perciò ho cercato di allontanarlo delicatamente mica che s'innamora.... Vorrei un uomo, ma non a tempo pieno. No sposato, no fidanzato.  L'importante che non si attacchi come una cozza (non a me ma a casa mia) e che prima che faccia giorno levi le tende. 

Pretendo troppo Conte?

PS: scusate, non ho letto tutto il topic, ma mi son fatta prendere la mano.... è posta del cuore questa vero????


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

tantoramaiseimio ha detto:


> Boh non so il perchè di questo topic ma scrivo anche io al conte
> 
> Caro Conte,
> sono una zitella ma nemmeno tanto vecchia e tanto brutta.... qualcuno che mi fa la posta c'è ma figurati, ho 44 anni e lui 24... mica male, sarebbe il mio tipo di 20 anni fa e c'è stato un incontro circa 2 anni fa... ma sono una signora (più o meno) perciò ho cercato di allontanarlo delicatamente mica che s'innamora.... Vorrei un uomo, ma non a tempo pieno. No sposato, no fidanzato.  L'importante che non si attacchi come una cozza (non a me ma a casa mia) e che prima che faccia giorno levi le tende.
> ...


Cara Tanta,
Devi sapere che sono un uomo pieno di fantasia.
Un giorno al bar leggo una rubrica stile lettere al direttore...
E subito nella mia mente si materializza uno spazio del forum in cui io possa rispondere a qualsiasi questione mi venga sottoposta no?
Ma siccome non sapevo come sarebbe andata prima o provato con un 3d dedicato a questa questione.
Sono molte sai le questioni che giornalmente mi vengono sottoposte.

Cioè in buona sostanza tu mi dici ho 44 anni e vorrei averne 20 di meno per stare bene con questo qui no?
E' una maledizione dell'esistenza. Per esempio io avrei pagato oro per avere l'esperienza che ho 45 e l'energia che avevo a 25. Te lo confesso ne avrei combinate almeno dieci volte tante eh?

Tu vorresti l'uomo giovine e indipendente? 
O l'uomo maturo e libero?
Mi verrebbe da dirti o mia cara ma tu vuoi me.
C'è un prezzo da pagare in tutto.
Se tu vuoi un uomo così sappi che non sarà mai solo per te.
Se sei disposta a dividerlo con qualsiasi donna lo incuriosisca eccolo lì.
Aborre l'attaccarsi come una cozza.
O per meglio dire non fa tempo.

E' la posta del conte...
Ma se vuoi posta del cuore...fai come preferisci.

Sai che l'altro giorno parlavo con un'amica di una mia nuova condizione ideale.
Vorrei avere una donna almeno 8 in otto città diverse d'Italia. 
E passare una settimana all'anno con lei.

Passerei così due mesi all'anno in coppia. ( possono ampiamente bastare)
E una insomma dei ce la fa a sopportarmi per una settimana no?

Che ne dici?
Cominciamo con te?


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (11 Febbraio 2012)

Morirei ad avere 20 anni di meno, ho fatto le cose al momento giusto.... ci sto bene nella mia età, e vado avanti imperterrita! Il tipo della metà dei miei anni è troppo come dire.... giovane per i miei semplici gusti.

Mi andrebbe bene una settimana all'anno (alloggi in albergo vero? non sopporto di dividere il mio letto alla mattina quando leva il sole) magari anche due, ma siccome non ti conosco, come diceva un vecchio carosello, non compro nulla a scatola chiusa, prima la apro, poi vedo se mi garba


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (11 Febbraio 2012)

PS: non sono tanta, ma sono "tantoramaiseimio"


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

tantoramaiseimio ha detto:


> Morirei ad avere 20 anni di meno, ho fatto le cose al momento giusto.... ci sto bene nella mia età, e vado avanti imperterrita! Il tipo della metà dei miei anni è troppo come dire.... giovane per i miei semplici gusti.
> 
> Mi andrebbe bene una settimana all'anno (alloggi in albergo vero? non sopporto di dividere il mio letto alla mattina quando leva il sole) magari anche due, ma siccome non ti conosco, come diceva un vecchio carosello, non compro nulla a scatola chiusa, prima la apro, poi vedo se mi garba


Facciamo un affare allora.
Prima notte in albergo.
Alla seconda vediamo se sei tu a dirmi uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...ti porto a casa mia...
O se sono io che ti dico...Fame na carità lassame qua che sto ben qui!

Vedi in questo 3d sono chiamato anche a rispondere alle questioni che mi vengono poste privatamente...

Una tizia mi scrive...
ma conte tutto questo ammmmooorreeeeeee   cos'è?
Voglio dire si fa presto a dire amore.
Arriva che so un principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco...
Ma chi pulisce le cacche del cavallo? 
Come fare conte?
Ma capisci conte?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

tantoramaiseimio ha detto:


> PS: non sono tanta, ma sono "tantoramaiseimio"


Uffi dai giocavo al piccolo Lothar no?
Dai non te la prendere...
Ma perchè hai sto nick?
Sa da donna possessiva e gli uomini scappano eh?


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (11 Febbraio 2012)

ma va là... che donna possessiva, neanche il cane mi da retta... 

così, mi piaceva quando l'ho letto in versione maschile, e l'ho preso in prestito.

comunque gli uomini non scappano, manco s'avvicinano, il problema è che quando osano conoscermi poi non mi mollano più. Ho qualcosa di ammaliante ma ancora non ho capito cosa... potrebbe essere un arma (lo è già stata in passato molto molto passato). 

Allora piccolo Lothar, quale settimana hai scelto? primavera, estate o autunno? L'inverno ormai è andato


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (11 Febbraio 2012)

non avevo notato la discussione prima.... si ti invito a casa mia, ma abbi il buon senso e l'educazione di smammare ad un certo orario!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

tantoramaiseimio ha detto:


> non avevo notato la discussione prima.... si ti invito a casa mia, ma abbi il buon senso e l'educazione di smammare ad un certo orario!!!!


Ma si eh?
Sono un uomo molto impegnato no?
Mi alzo presto e corro come una trottola no?
Allora il progetto 8 donne in giro per l'Italia è ufficialmente partito.
Ora mi organizzo.
Vediamo...per ora ho sistemato l'estremo est e l'estremo ovest...
Di che zona sei tu?
Anche la zona di Napoli ho sistemato...
Direi che potrei essere da te per le ferie di giugno no?
Cha fai a giugno?

Sai no?
Giugno ciccio in pugno...
Ma ti spiego poi come faccio a staccarmi da te...
Conosco una tecnica ben precisa...ma tu guarda di tenermi bello stretto eh?


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (11 Febbraio 2012)

Ammazza di tutti i mesi dell'anno hai proprio azzeccato quello sbagliato.... giugno e agosto sono prenotati.

Me pari anche un po' nervosetto con tutto sto nord sud ovest est, dovresti essere più tranquillo


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

tantoramaiseimio ha detto:


> Ammazza di tutti i mesi dell'anno hai proprio azzeccato quello sbagliato.... giugno e agosto sono prenotati.
> 
> Me pari anche un po' nervosetto con tutto sto nord sud ovest est, dovresti essere più tranquillo


Sto puntando all'Italia intera no?
Dopo Rocco ti presento mia moglie...parte prima e seconda
Conte ti presento mia moglie:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (11 Febbraio 2012)

non l'ho capita, ma è tardi e mi perdono ...

vado di là notte buona e rivederci a luglio o giù di li se fai giudizio


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2012)

crack


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> crack


Ma cosa posso rispondere?
A questa lettera così intima ed espressiva?

C'è una tizia che mi fa...
Sai conte sono una donna egocentrica...
Le rispondo...
Benissimo renditi conto
che il mondo gira intorno al conte
Ed è per questo che non ti cade in testa no?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa posso rispondere?
> A questa lettera così intima ed espressiva?
> 
> C'è una tizia che mi fa...
> ...


Ma non ho detto nulla eh?
Io stavo solo andando nel bosco a raccogliere legna, e ho spezzato un ramoscello... 

Vai e divertiti, l'unica cosa... prima passi da me


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non ho detto nulla eh?
> Io stavo solo andando nel bosco a raccogliere legna, e ho spezzato un ramoscello...
> 
> Vai e divertiti, l'unica cosa... prima passi da me


Per il burp burp?
Visto che stamattina non riuscivi a loggarti?
Mi è scivolato uno sternuto di maledizione...
Mi sono svegliato purtroppo presto...
ah...
Si ok...ma uffi dei...una settimana di vacanza no?
No eh?
Uffi...dei...
La mia teoria è...
Un attimo prima che sta qui mi fanculizzi...scappo da te no?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per il burp burp?
> Visto che stamattina non riuscivi a loggarti?
> Mi è scivolato uno sternuto di maledizione...
> Mi sono svegliato purtroppo presto...
> ...


ok, ok, visto che tanto devi stare in albergo, vengo con te. Tu ti diverti con lei durante il giorno e io mi godo la vacanza, poi a notte torni, e sarà meglio che ti sia rimasto un pò di spirito in corpo


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (12 Febbraio 2012)

no no non ci siamo capiti.... la notte la passa da me poi prima che faccia giorno torna da te, così fate i turisti insieme...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

tantoramaiseimio ha detto:


> no no non ci siamo capiti.... la notte la passa da me poi prima che faccia giorno torna da te, così fate i turisti insieme...



L'unica cosa, spero che tu comprenda che a sera te lo mando un pochino stropicciato... non posso certo fare la fame durante una settimana di vacanza... poi sta a te trarne il meglio


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (12 Febbraio 2012)

va bene, casomai te lo rimando indietro a riposare e rispolvero il giovincello


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2012)

Caro Conte 
a questo punto tra tutti i tuoi impegni donneschi ...
La mia curiosità è tanta nel conoscerti toccare e vedere questo esemplare che attrae così tante donne .....
chissà se mai potrò avere l'onore di essere ricevuta ..... e se questo accadrà riuscirò a non cadere hai  tuoi piedi?
E soprattutto se cadrò a "terra" riuscirò ancora ad essere  "luna" .....
E poi se mia nonna avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Conte
> a questo punto tra tutti i tuoi impegni donneschi ...
> La mia curiosità è tanta nel conoscerti toccare e vedere questo esemplare che attrae così tante donne .....
> chissà se mai potrò avere l'onore di essere ricevuta ..... e se questo accadrà riuscirò a non cadere hai  tuoi piedi?
> ...



Ossignur...
lui mica mi credeva quando gli dicevo "vedrai, vedrai quante ne attiri adesso..."
E va bene che non mi scompongo più di tanto, ma per la mia salute mentale saluto questo 3D... 

Metto paletti solo per le porzioni che volete e per la durata... lui intanto è felice come un maialino che grufola nel truogolo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Conte
> a questo punto tra tutti i tuoi impegni donneschi ...
> La mia curiosità è tanta nel conoscerti toccare e vedere questo esemplare che attrae così tante donne .....
> chissà se mai potrò avere l'onore di essere ricevuta ..... e se questo accadrà riuscirò a non cadere hai  tuoi piedi?
> ...


Donna io sono un uomo terra terra...
Tu sei luna luna...
Allora ora mi informo dall'astronoma...
Se tu rallenti mi cadi addosso...
Se acceleri sfuggi nell'universo.
In fondo all'universo sta un enorme buco nero...
Che è la bocca del teschio centrale della bandiera dal conte...

Il fato è il fato...
Se è scritto che tu possa toccarmi
Accadrà!
Altrimenti...ciccia no?
Allora?
Allora due no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ossignur...
> lui mica mi credeva quando gli dicevo "vedrai, vedrai quante ne attiri adesso..."
> E va bene che non mi scompongo più di tanto, ma per la mia salute mentale saluto questo 3D...
> 
> Metto paletti solo per le porzioni che volete e per la durata... lui intanto è felice come un maialino che grufola nel truogolo


Senti mi hai chiesto la luna?
Ti porto l'utente luna piena...no?
Sarà più o meno la stessa cosa no?
Ora vadoooooooooooooooooooooo
miaoooooooooooooooo
frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

caro Conte
il mio amico sexy ha detto che mi ama
io non gli credo ma mi dispiacerebbe non rivederlo più
pensavo di dirgli così, e bon

va bene?
altrimenti?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Conte
> il mio amico sexy ha detto che mi ama
> io non gli credo ma mi dispiacerebbe non rivederlo più
> pensavo di dirgli così, e bon
> ...


Potresti essere più splicita?
Pensavi di dirgli cosa?

Potresti dirgli...
Ok mi ami, ora sono cassi tuoi però...no?

Oppure potresti dirgli...
Ehi amico cosa sono tutte queste smancerie?
Noi siamo qui per il piacere reciproco...

Poi ti faccio una confidenza...
In certi momenti molto hot...in cui mi esce da dentro di tutto e di più...
Mi scappano anche dei Ti amo...

Ma in genere la malcapitata mica si scioglie eh?
Si dice...ma sentilo quanto gli piace scopare con me!

Ora tu lascialo dire tutto quel che vuole no?
Se ne sparano di cazzate tra uomo e donna eh?
Non trovi?

Si fa presto a dire amore qui e amore là...
Si fa presto a dire gatto se non ce l'hai nel sacco...

Tu curati solo del fatto che non cominci a fare atti strani...
A parlare di noi, di coppia, di voli pindarici...no?


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potresti essere più splicita?
> Pensavi di dirgli cosa?
> 
> Potresti dirgli...
> ...


pensavo di dirgli quello che ho scritto: che non gli credo, ma mi dispiacerebbe non vederlo più!

il fatto è che me lo ha detto all'improvviso, stavamo chiacchierando al telefono...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> pensavo di dirgli quello che ho scritto: che non gli credo, ma mi dispiacerebbe non vederlo più!
> 
> il fatto è che me lo ha detto all'improvviso, stavamo chiacchierando al telefono...


E allora diglielo no?
Se io fossi al suo posto ti risponderei...
Ah ok...te l'ho detto perchè pensavo ti facesse piacere no?
Dai Free siamo grandi no?
Mica siamo sempre qua a pettinar bambole no?


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora diglielo no?
> Se io fossi al suo posto ti risponderei...
> Ah ok...te l'ho detto perchè pensavo ti facesse piacere no?
> Dai Free siamo grandi no?
> Mica siamo sempre qua a pettinar bambole no?


sì siamo grandi
anche la sorpresa è stata grande
chi se lo aspettava??
è un bravo tipo!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2012)

Caro Conte....

Il mio "amico del cuore " ...
Mi ha regalato una paperetta che già mi ci è voluto un momento per  capire a cosa serviva....
e quando l'ho capito ,non ho capito l'intenzione....

Cosa avrà voluto farmi intendere che devo aggiustarmi da sola?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Conte....
> 
> Il mio "amico del cuore " ...
> Mi ha regalato una paperetta che già mi ci è voluto un momento per  capire a cosa serviva....
> ...


Ma noooo...
Lui ti ha regalato un giocattolino no?
Ti manda questo messaggio...
Vuoi giocare 
al gioco...

dell'oca giuliva?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

*Mi sono fatta il Conte*

Care ragazze, sappiate che mi sono fatta il Conte.
E volete sapere che cosa mi ha combinato il grande Conte?!?!?!?!?

Bè, dopo aver concluso lui, è crollato ansimante sul letto esalando un "masturbati pure coi giocattolini" e si è addormentato bellamente. Russando.
Io lì accanto, basita, lo guardo. Dopo 5 minuti si sveglia di soprassalto con un sonoro "sgrunt!!!" mi guarda e mi fa: "ma come, non hai ancora finito?!?!?!?"

Io a quel punto mi sono incazzata, ma lui tutto innocente mi fa: "ma no, è che mi preoccupo per te. Se non hai ancora finito magari c'è qualcosa che non va..."


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Care ragazze, sappiate che mi sono fatta il Conte.
> E volete sapere che cosa mi ha combinato il grande Conte?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Bè, dopo aver concluso lui, è crollato ansimante sul letto esalando un "masturbati pure coi giocattolini" e si è addormentato bellamente. Russando.
> ...



auahauahhahahahahhahahahaahhahahaaha


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahhahahahahhahahahaahhahahaaha


Ma porc...porcc....ste malaffemine....il mio onore...xd....sono disonorato!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (3 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Care ragazze, sappiate che mi sono fatta il Conte.
> E volete sapere che cosa mi ha combinato il grande Conte?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Bè, dopo aver concluso lui, è crollato ansimante sul letto esalando un "masturbati pure coi giocattolini" e si è addormentato bellamente. Russando.
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Cara ragazza/o, sappi che non t'invidio per nulla! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Cara ragazza/o, sappi che non t'invidio per nulla! :rotfl::rotfl:


Beh dopo queste terrificanti esternazioni spero che un po' le donne mi lasceranno in pace eh?
Ho bisogno di riposo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porc...porcc....ste malaffemine....il mio onore...xd....sono disonorato!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:carneval: :up:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dopo queste terrificanti esternazioni spero che un po' le donne mi lasceranno in pace eh?
> Ho bisogno di riposo...:mrgreen:



Mitico!!


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dopo queste terrificanti esternazioni spero che un po' le donne mi lasceranno in pace eh?
> Ho bisogno di riposo...:mrgreen:


ma se hai dormito fino adesso!:rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (4 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dopo queste terrificanti esternazioni spero che un po' le donne mi lasceranno in pace eh?
> Ho bisogno di riposo...:mrgreen:


nirvana?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> nirvana?


Non sta nominarme la nirvana...che quela se mi trova mi fa secco...lascia in pace la nirvana...
E poi come fai tu a sapere delle mie disavventure con Nirvana...

Guarda una permalosona che non ti dico...
Cioè io le dico ah tu sei Nirvana tutta tana...e si incazza ciò...
E mi dà del Cafone...

Ma esiste che io sia cafone? EH?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sta nominarme la nirvana...che quela se mi trova mi fa secco...lascia in pace la nirvana...
> E poi come fai tu a sapere delle mie disavventure con Nirvana...
> 
> Guarda una permalosona che non ti dico...
> ...


Nirvana tutta tana ci sarai tu...
Cafone ... E vai a ritmo...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nirvana tutta tana ci sarai tu...
> Cafone ... E vai a ritmo...


Oh porc...porc...aiutatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
Un povero conte nei guaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
AIUTATEMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....

Le cavallette....

Proviamo Così...
Donna la tua è tracotanza...incoerenza...incomprensione...

Vede retro...o chiamo Lothar!


----------



## elena_ (4 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sta nominarme la nirvana...che quela se mi trova mi fa secco...lascia in pace la nirvana...
> E poi come fai tu a sapere delle mie disavventure con Nirvana...
> 
> Guarda una permalosona che non ti dico...
> ...


il Conte cafone giammai
però io intendevo "il" nirvana eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh porc...porc...aiutatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
> Un povero conte nei guaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
> AIUTATEMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....
> 
> ...


Lothar... Starà ciulando a quest'ora ...
Piantala lì....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2012)

Ospite è Nirvana? Nirvana è ospite?
Si ? no? 
Cioè fatemi capire il conte dorme oppure Nirvana è ospite?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ospite è Nirvana? Nirvana è ospite?
> Si ? no?
> Cioè fatemi capire il conte dorme oppure Nirvana è ospite?


Ma niente dei...una burla tra lo stato del Nirvana...e una tizia che conosco soprannominata...la Nirvana...
Poi che ne so io...ci sono gli ospiti che si mettono a litigare...sui giudizi...e me svaccano il 3d sulla musica classica...ma si può dico io?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lothar... Starà ciulando a quest'ora ...
> Piantala lì....


Lothar l'ha scampata per un pelo...ieri...altrochè!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma niente dei...una burla tra lo stato del Nirvana...e una tizia che conosco soprannominata...la Nirvana...
> Poi che ne so io...ci sono gli ospiti che si mettono a litigare...sui giudizi...e me svaccano il 3d sulla musica classica...ma si può dico io?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si può si può :up: 
Comunque andiamo al sodo! la tana della nirvana com'è ?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si può si può :up:
> Comunque andiamo al sodo! la tana della nirvana com'è ?


Non ne esci più fuori...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne esci più fuori...


 :condom:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar l'ha scampata per un pelo...ieri...altrochè!


Caro amico sono molto preoccupato..un'altro al mio posto avrebbe tenuto cell spenti..almeno pesnsato..mi fermo qua',sarebbe stato logico no?invece..persisto...l'altra mi dice ..ci vediamo domani??...e io  non riesco a dire no.Ci sara' una cura???Non scherzo...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico sono molto preoccupato..un'altro al mio posto avrebbe tenuto cell spenti..almeno pesnsato..mi fermo qua',sarebbe stato logico no?invece..persisto...l'altra mi dice ..ci vediamo domani??...e io  non riesco a dire no.Ci sara' una cura???Non scherzo...


L'altra quale sarebbe ?
La giovine ?
Non è che ti stai innnnnnnaaaaaaammmmmmmoooorraaando Lotyno?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'altra quale sarebbe ?
> La giovine ?
> Non è che ti stai innnnnnnaaaaaaammmmmmmoooorraaando Lotyno?


si e'lei.no Lunetta cara..non la vedo da una vita..e solo voglia del maledetto sesso


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico sono molto preoccupato..un'altro al mio posto avrebbe tenuto cell spenti..almeno pesnsato..mi fermo qua',sarebbe stato logico no?invece..persisto...l'altra mi dice ..ci vediamo domani??...e io  non riesco a dire no.Ci sara' una cura???Non scherzo...


Certo che c'è la cura! farsela passare no  
Fino a quando qualcosa non va storto.. e la subentra il conte in agguato.
A parte il discorso conte, ero serio anche io.
Mo nun te toccare


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2012)

Caro Conte ....
In questo giorno ove le donne sono "allo sbando":smile: e ballano e fiumano....
E in parecchi locali gli uomini giocano allo spogliarello....
Che ne dici di un forumello??!!!


----------



## Kid (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari amici apro questo nuovo 3d e confido che se le cose vanno bene...presto avrò un mio spazio, una sezione, insomma intitolata l'angolo del Conte. La mia nuova idea è avere uno spazio ( dato che sono ingombrante) dove poter rispondere alle varie lettere che mi giungono...
> 
> Cari utenti...cari ospiti...scrivetemi qui in chiaro che io vi rispondo eh?
> Non intasate la mia cartella di mp...
> ...


Conte, quando aprirai uno studio tutto tuo?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2012)

Caro Conte....
Aproffitto di questo spazio ....
per dire waooooooooooo..........
E fare la ola......
perchè dopo mesi ho saltato da barricata ...
anzi lo sfondata proprio.....

Chiedo la tua protezione ......
E difendimi da quell'universo  di insulti che mister sfigha , mister dolori, mister pene , mister ansie , mister allergie,e chi più ne ha più ne metta potrà infliggermi....


Conte "bacio la mano"......


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Conte....
> Aproffitto di questo spazio ....
> per dire waooooooooooo..........
> E fare la ola......
> ...


Donna hai chiesto con rispetto...
Avvenga secondo quanto desideri!
Come si dice...
Gioie dolori fatiche speranze
sul sacro calice noi deponiamo
accettali Signore e benedici!

A te Signor
Leviamo i cuoriiiiiii
A te Signor noi li doniam!


----------



## Ballerina (10 Maggio 2012)

*Per Conte*

Caro Conte
Vorrei esporti la mia storia ,spero che tu la legga bene perchè è un pò complicata da riassumere.
Non so se è il posto giusto per scriverla ,non so più niente..

Sono una donna dolce e sensibile  ,e sono sempre stata una che diceva che la lunghezza o la grossezzza del pene non contasse niente ,il mio ragazzo (l'unico con il quale abbia mai fatto l'amore) convivente da 8 anni ce l'ha corto ,insomma non riesco mai a  raggiungere l'orgasmo e lui si ...poi se ne ha voglia mi masturba se no devo aggiustarmi da sola .
Ma andava benissimo finchè tempo fa  (6 mesi)è riapparso l'uomo di cui mi ero innamorata perdutamente  ai tempi della scuola ma che mai mi aveva considerata....
Mi ha stregata e per una ragione a me ancora inspiegabile sono finita nel suo appartamento e abbiamo fatto l'amore .
E ancora ,e ancora e porca miseria questo almeno lo sento....
Mi sono sentita una zoccola e mi piace sentirmi così....
Ora lui mi chiama  ed io corro...
Non so che fare amo il mio ragazzo ,ma di fronte a così tanto ben di dio chi si tirerebbe indietro....
Per quanto tempo posso andare avanti così??
L'altro mi vuole ma solo come amante non è single.

Spero in qualche tuo buon consiglio .
Leggo molto quello che scrivi e ne dai molti .
Sappi però che in questo periodo sono molto presa anzi l'ho preso molto.
E non so se riuscirò ancora a  farne a meno....


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

questo forum non è una balera!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum non è una balera!


meglio cominciare a fare la lista di quello che non è e appenderla sulla porta...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum non è una balera!





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Ballerina ha detto:


> Caro Conte
> Vorrei esporti la mia storia ,spero che tu la legga bene perchè è un pò complicata da riassumere.
> Non so se è il posto giusto per scriverla ,non so più niente..
> 
> ...


Mia cara dolce amica ballerina.
La sorte con te ha fatto decisamente il gran botto.
Ti consiglio vivamente di portare la tua sfera intima in una nuova dimensione.
Tu sai che lo spazio può essere bidimensionale o tridimensionale.
Ai comuni mortali è dato di vivere, come riesce, e come può, la coppia.
Insomma non si sa più che cosa raccontarsi pur di fare andare bene assieme un uomo e una donna.
Invece si scopre che un tavolo per stare in piedi ha bisogno di tre gambe.
Facciamolo allora sto tavolo, perchè finalmente hai tre gambe.
Sai meglio di me, che tradire, è brutto e non si fa.
Ma fai il botto e arriverai nell'iperuranio dei sensi, dove una donna finalmente si sente donna totalmente, e non più solo zoccola.
Allora dato che la natura ti ha dato due bei pertugi vicini, fa così:
Convinci con molta mansuetudine, il tuo ragazzo a valorizzare il fatto di avercelo piccolo.
Credimi a me hanno sempre detto, uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...conte sei perfetto per il sesso anale...non sfonda, non slarga...e non fa male...perchè io sono pinc...indolor...
Allora tu...con una scusa li chiami tutti e due a casa....poi il tuo amico delle scuole...lo siedi sul divano, e tu ti infili su di lui...dal lato A...e inviterai il tuo ragazzo a infilarlo nel pertugio B...
E capirai che cosa è il piacere.

Mi raccomando non invertire i ragazzi altrimenti succede un pasticcio.

Il tre è il numero perfetto.
E la nuova coppia sarà quella delle due persone che noi amiamo.
Il marito e l'amico del cuore.

Perchè capisci i vantaggi sarebbero enormi.
Se marito e amico del cuore sono amici, ognuno poi si divide gli oneri femminili no?
Per cui se tuo marito non può accompagnarti a fare shopping, chiamerà il tuo amico e gli dirà, senti portela a fare shopping, e così me la controlli e tieni distante da lei tutti gli intortatori no?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara dolce amica ballerina.
> La sorte con te ha fatto decisamente il gran botto.
> Ti consiglio vivamente di portare la tua sfera intima in una nuova dimensione.
> Tu sai che lo spazio può essere bidimensionale o tridimensionale.
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Maestre Friggete...


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara dolce amica ballerina.
> La sorte con te ha fatto decisamente il gran botto.
> Ti consiglio vivamente di portare la tua sfera intima in una nuova dimensione.
> Tu sai che lo spazio può essere bidimensionale o tridimensionale.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:fantastica!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ballerina (11 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara dolce amica ballerina.
> La sorte con te ha fatto decisamente il gran botto.
> Ti consiglio vivamente di portare la tua sfera intima in una nuova dimensione.
> Tu sai che lo spazio può essere bidimensionale o tridimensionale.
> ...



ho pensato a questa tua risposta tutta la notte...
Ma pensavo in qualcosa di più fattibile ...
Credo sia  impossiblile una cosa del genere 
o come faccio a proprorla al mio ragazzo?

Mi sembra che tu non mi abbia preso seriamente ma non importa 
pensavo che parlandone qui a te avrei potuto trovare delle risposte serie..
non so davvero come comportarmi 
non sono un tipo da bugie o da sotterfugi


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Ma abbiamo aperto una scuola di danza? ci sono i provini di amici? :thinking:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

ballerina ha detto:


> ho pensato a questa tua risposta tutta la notte...
> Ma pensavo in qualcosa di più fattibile ...
> Credo sia  impossiblile una cosa del genere
> o come faccio a proprorla al mio ragazzo?
> ...


Proporla al tuo ragazzo?
Giraci intorno...
Parti così: Senti io ho bisogno di spazi miei, poi accusalo di non darti abbastanza attenzioni.
Poi sentenzi che hai esigenza di tradirlo no?

Mi raccomando dialogooooooooooooooo....
Parlate, parlate, parlate e ancora parlate...

Ricordati che alla fritola non se comanda...
E le mutandine ballano con la padrona no?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2012)

*Il presagio...*

Caro Conte ..
Dopo aver visto sil tuo profilo tutte le tue foto....
e dopo una serata un po movimetata ti ho pure sognato....

Sognavo che eravamo sulla mia auto e ci baciavamo e che baci cavoli....
seduti dietro....
ad un certo punto salgono quattro ragazzacce che vogliono rubarmi l'auto...
la mettono in moto e partono intanto tu eri già sceso....
Riesco con un balzo a togliere la chiave e a fermare l'auto  e dico:
E no ragazze riprendetevi pure il Conte ma l'auto è miaaaaaa......
Cosa ci sarà dietro a questo sogno??


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maestre Friggete...
> View attachment 4606


scommetto che il cappottino ti calza ancora a pennello


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scommetto che il cappottino ti calza ancora a pennello


m'hai costretto ad aprirlo....'rtacci tua...

ahahahah

che ghigno diabolico....ce voleva n'esorcista...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Conte ..
> Dopo aver visto sil tuo profilo tutte le tue foto....
> e dopo una serata un po movimetata ti ho pure sognato....
> 
> ...


Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo...noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
Ma no uffi dei...dopo aver fatto fuori le tre madri....noooooooooooooooooo....quelle sono le quattro zie...madooooooooo....ma noooooooooooooooo...le ho perfino crocifisse tutte e quattro...ma nienteeeeeeeeee...non si riesce ad estirparle...le terrificanti sorelle gramigna.....

Erano invidiose del fatto...che...

Ma sta tenta come mai ero nella tua auto?
Mi stai intortando per caso e io non me ne accorgo...

Ma noooooooooooooo....le zieeeeeeeeeeeee...noooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo...noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> Ma no uffi dei...dopo aver fatto fuori le tre madri....noooooooooooooooooo....quelle sono le quattro zie...madooooooooo....ma noooooooooooooooo...le ho perfino crocifisse tutte e quattro...ma nienteeeeeeeeee...non si riesce ad estirparle...le terrificanti sorelle gramigna.....
> 
> Erano invidiose del fatto...che...
> ...


Pero' dico, armeno in sogno potresti tromba' in un 7 stelle...

spendili i sordi, eccheccazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero' dico, armeno in sogno potresti tromba' in un 7 stelle...
> 
> spendili i sordi, eccheccazzo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Eh no...i soldi mi servono per la cassettina che c'è in chiesa un pane per amor di Dio...mi servono per la nuova erigenda chiesa al beato claudio ( che è tutta finanziata dai devoti) mi servono per finanziare la propaganda fidae, l'opus pistorum, ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...tutte opere di pene!
Quando sono stato invitato a suonare negli USA gli alberghi erano più belli di quelli di Mosca...
Poi andrò a suonare in Cina...no? Perchè sono curiosi di questa musica...e pagano mooooooolto profumatamente...
E c'ho famiglia da mantenere e lo stato non mi aiuta...

Non sono spendaccione, ma sparagnino, in pieno dna veneto!
Chi non risparmia un scheo non vale un scheo.

No?


----------



## Ballerina (14 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proporla al tuo ragazzo?
> Giraci intorno...
> Parti così: Senti io ho bisogno di spazi miei, poi accusalo di non darti abbastanza attenzioni.
> Poi sentenzi che hai esigenza di tradirlo no?
> ...


Proverò a fare come dici..
Ma parlo parlo e lui non ascolta.
E si ho esigenza non tanto di tradire ma di provare piacere , e l'altro si che me ne da ei ascolta pure quando parlo

Il mio lui mi da un sacco di spazi miei ,anzi se vogliamo dirla tutta non riempie abbastanza i miei spazi
Non lo so uffa 
Ma perché ci sono stè farfalle nello stomaco con l'altro..


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2012)

Ballerina ha detto:


> Proverò a fare come dici..
> Ma parlo parlo e lui non ascolta.
> E si ho esigenza non tanto di tradire ma di provare piacere , e l'altro si che me ne da ei ascolta pure quando parlo
> 
> ...


Perchè hai mangiato dei bruchi no?
Sputale queste farfalle...altrimenti finirai come tante che pensano che le scoregge del marito puzzino, mentre quelle dell'amante siano profumate no?
Un brutto giorno l'amante scorreggia e ti accorgi che quelle dell'amante puzzano peggio di quelle del marito...
E ti dici...
Ma allora io che credevo che...

Se hai esigenza di provare piacere...
Fatti un giro in centro commerciale...mi raccomando, jeans, tacchi a spillo e palline cinesi addosso.
Poi mi dici.

Poi torni a casa ebbra d'ammmmoooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo...noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> Ma no uffi dei...dopo aver fatto fuori le tre madri....noooooooooooooooooo....quelle sono le quattro zie...madooooooooo....ma noooooooooooooooo...le ho perfino crocifisse tutte e quattro...ma nienteeeeeeeeee...non si riesce ad estirparle...le terrificanti sorelle gramigna.....
> 
> Erano invidiose del fatto...che...
> ...



Ma che ne so io come mai eri nella mia auto era un sogno .....
a me bastava che tu fossi li no!:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che ne so io come mai eri nella mia auto era un sogno .....
> a me bastava che tu fossi li no!:inlove:


Ma per caso stai cercando di intortarmi?
Guarda che sono un uomo molto permaloso...non prendermi in giro eh?
Tu vuoi farmi battere il cuoricino per poi pigliarmi per il culo...
Oramai ho capito l'antifona eh?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma per caso stai cercando di intortarmi*?
> Guarda che sono un uomo molto permaloso...non prendermi in giro eh?
> Tu vuoi farmi battere il cuoricino per poi pigliarmi per il culo...
> Oramai ho capito l'antifona eh?




Non so cosa possa farti venire in mente una cosa del genere!!!
Stò solo cercando di avere la tua sompatia:smile:

Non ti stò prendendo in giro....
E neanche farti battere il cuoricino....
Conosco le mie potenzialità e so che se parte il cuoricino per me poi è difficile dimenticarmi...:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so cosa possa farti venire in mente una cosa del genere!!!
> Stò solo cercando di avere la tua sompatia:smile:
> 
> Non ti stò prendendo in giro....
> ...


E questa ti pare una lettera al conte eh?
AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..  .
Lothar...Geko...a me...

Siam...
[video=youtube;KfsjoBZ-kMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfsjoBZ-kMA[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E questa ti pare una lettera al conte eh?
> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..  .
> Lothar...Geko...a me...
> 
> ...



IO
[video=youtube_share;ZXrYjvXSlqc]http://youtu.be/ZXrYjvXSlqc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> IO
> [video=youtube_share;ZXrYjvXSlqc]http://youtu.be/ZXrYjvXSlqc[/video]



....ma....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum non è una balera!


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (20 Maggio 2012)

ciao Conte, ho sognato di fare sesso con un amico conoscente.... adesso, come faccio a fargli capire che mi andrebbe come trombamico?????


----------



## tantoramaiseimio (20 Maggio 2012)

48 utenti attivi e manco mezzo che mi da una risposta..... roba da matti


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2012)

tantoramaiseimio ha detto:


> 48 utenti attivi e manco mezzo che mi da una risposta..... roba da matti


Questa è la prova evidente che non sono sempre qui...
Tu mi chiedi una cosa che io darei oro per avere...
Pensa che enormi vantaggi avrei nel conoscere i meccanismi attraverso i quali una donna intorta un uomo...
Sarei finalmente il padrone dell'universo!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Maggio 2012)

Incredibile.

Ho deciso di fare sesso col Conte. 

Ci divertiamo un pò. Lui gode, e soddisfatto si stiracchia e fa per alzarsi.
Io lo guardo stupita, e lui mi dice "ah devi ancora venire? Va bè, masturbati pure, ma sbrigati, che i negozi chiudono e voglio che mi vai a comprare l'aragosta"

...

E non ha neppure lavato i piatti dopo!!!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Incredibile.
> 
> Ho deciso di fare sesso col Conte.
> 
> ...


Bhè c'è chi viene e c'è chi va....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè c'è chi viene e c'è chi va....


Ma nooooooooooooooooooo...
Svaccato il mio 3d....
Ma uffi...dopo che sono venuto ho fame no?
Uffi...uffi...ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
Che sputtanamenti...

La mia immagine irrimediabilmente compromessa...
Ma nooooooooooooo...


----------



## Ultima (30 Maggio 2012)

Anche io mi sono fatta il Conte è stato fantastico ......

sono rimasta molto soddisfatta .....dopo la terza ho detto basta non ne posso più .....
ma non devi andarti a fare un giro fuori.....
che ne so non hai fame ,sete....

Ma era non se ne andava  più ...Dio che vibrazioni  che mi ha dato ed io  che mi ero portata degli attrezzi per automasturbazione visto la reputazione non proprio della migliore ......

Percui spezzo una lama in favore del Conte....


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultima ha detto:


> Anche io mi sono fatta il Conte è stato fantastico ......
> 
> sono rimasta molto soddisfatta .....dopo la terza ho detto basta non ne posso più .....
> ma non devi andarti a fare un giro fuori.....
> ...



Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Più che la posta del Conte sta diventando il suo feedback personale con commenti!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultima ha detto:


> Anche io mi sono fatta il Conte è stato fantastico ......
> 
> sono rimasta molto soddisfatta .....dopo la terza ho detto basta non ne posso più .....
> ma non devi andarti a fare un giro fuori.....
> ...


ma vi paga per scrivere ste cose

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultima ha detto:


> Anche io mi sono fatta il Conte è stato fantastico ......
> 
> sono rimasta molto soddisfatta .....dopo la terza ho detto basta non ne posso più .....
> ma non devi andarti a fare un giro fuori.....
> ...


Non mi hai capito...
La mia era una lotta per sgraffignarti la paperetta e il vibratorino...
Ma vuoi finirla di giocare con i sex toys e darmela sul serio eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Oh casso...non si riusciva a strapparle la paperetta da in mezzo le coscie...
Ma porcc...porcc...porcc...

Molla quella papera....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Sono io il brutto anattroccolo...hai capito? Testona...

Senti scema...ti ho detto...MOllemela...non mollami...finiscila di piangere...ho detto mollami sta patonza...non mollami  nel senso di lasciami....

MOLLELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

*Pubblico questa mail ricevuta...cosa rispondo?*

SOCIALISMO

Hai 2 mucche. Il tuo vicino ti aiuta ad occupartene e tu dividi il latte con lui.

COMUNISMO

Hai 2 mucche. Il governo te le prende e ti fornisce il latte secondo i tuoi bisogni.

FASCISMO

Hai 2 mucche. Il governo te le prende e ti vende il latte.

NAZISMO

Hai 2 mucche. Il governo prende la vacca bianca e uccide quella nera.

DITTATURA

Hai 2 mucche. La polizia te le confisca e ti fucila.

FEUDALESIMO

Hai 2 mucche. Il feudatario prende metà del latte e si tromba tua moglie.

DEMOCRAZIA

Hai 2 mucche. Si vota per decidere a chi spetta il latte.

DEMOCRAZIA RAPPRESENTATIVA

Hai 2 mucche. Si vota per chi eleggerà la persona che deciderà a chi spetta il latte.

ANARCHIA

Hai 2 mucche. Lasci che si organizzino in autogestione.

CAPITALISMO

Hai 2 mucche. Ne vendi una per comprare un toro ed avere dei vitelli con cui iniziare un allevamento.

CAPITALISMO SELVAGGIO

Hai 2 mucche. Fai macellare la prima ed obblighi la seconda a produrre tanto latte come 4 mucche. Alla fine licenzi l?operaio che se ne occupava accusandolo di aver lasciato morire la vacca di sfinimento.

BERLUSCONISMO

Hai 2 mucche. Ne vendi 3 alla tua Società quotata in borsa, utilizzando lettere di credito aperte da tuo fratello sulla tua banca. Poi fai uno scambio delle lettere di credito, con una partecipazione in una Società soggetta ad offerta pubblica e nell?operazione guadagni 4 mucche beneficiando anche di un abbattimento fiscale per il possesso di 5 mucche. I diritti sulla produzione del latte di 6 mucche, vengono trasferiti da un intermediario panamense sul conto di una Società con sede alle Isole Cayman, posseduta clandestinamente da un azionista che rivende alla tua Società i diritti sulla produzione del latte di 7 mucche. Nei libri contabili di questa Società figurano 8 ruminanti con l?opzione d?acquisto per un ulteriore animale. Nel frattempo hai abbattuto le 2 mucche perché sporcano e puzzano. Quando stanno per beccarti, diventi Presidente del Consiglio.

MONTISMO

Hai 2 mucche. Tu le mantieni, il governo si prende il latte e ti mette una tassa su: la stalla, la mangiatoia, la produzione. A te rimane lo sterco. Intanto è in approvazione un disegno di Legge sulla tassazione dei rifiuti organici animali.


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SOCIALISMO
> 
> Hai 2 mucche. Il tuo vicino ti aiuta ad occupartene e tu dividi il latte con lui.
> 
> ...


si, divertente
ma la visione politico-contesca di 2 mucche?


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SOCIALISMO
> 
> Hai 2 mucche. Il tuo vicino ti aiuta ad occupartene e tu dividi il latte con lui.
> 
> ...


me sa che te usano per "l'umido" o la tua casella va ancora a petrolio.....

so' 6 mesi che gira...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che te usano per "l'umido" o la tua casella va ancora a petrolio.....
> 
> so' 6 mesi che gira...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Embè che c'entra l'ho condivisa no?
Piuttosto del pattume che metti tu....da novella 3000...

ahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si, divertente
> ma la visione politico-contesca di 2 mucche?


Domanda molto interessante...
Mumble mumble mumble...ci penso su...
Mumble...

Già e chi sono le due mucche?
E come mai sono lì?


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'entra l'ho condivisa no?
> Piuttosto del pattume che metti tu....da novella 3000...
> 
> ahahahaahahahahahah


la schifezza tua invece se te la vedono i segaioli papaboys te la fanno leva'...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la schifezza tua invece se te la vedono i segaioli papaboys te la fanno leva'...
> 
> ahahahahah


Quanto scommetti?
papaboys o non papaboys...
li porto tutti al Boy's...
E Boys chi molla no?
E perchè no?
E giù a calice e culatello no?
ahahahahahaahahahahah...
terun...
ahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## Matilda (9 Giugno 2012)

Caro conte,
Mi hai messo in una situazione molto imbarazzante e scommetto che tu ora te la stai ridendo come un lurido porcaccione.
Ho già notato varie volte che tu dai i tuoi numeri di telefono a cazzo di cane e io mi sono fatta intortare come altre malcapitate.
Nel tentativo estremo di attirare la tua attenzione ho osato compiere un gesto che da me potrebbe risultare anomalo.
Bene.
Ricordi il numero di telefono che mi hai dato?
Bene.
A quel numero ho spedito una foto della mia patata vergognosa.
Speravo che tu sorpreso da questa bella foto mi mandassi un cenno di risposta.

Il segno di risposta purtroppo è arrivato e così ho scoperto che il numero che mi hai dato non è il tuo.

Potrei almeno sapere di chi è quel numero, tanto per, e potermi scusare con questa persona che ha ricevuto la foto della mia patata...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

Matilda ha detto:


> Caro conte,
> Mi hai messo in una situazione molto imbarazzante e scommetto che tu ora te la stai ridendo come un lurido porcaccione.
> Ho già notato varie volte che tu dai i tuoi numeri di telefono a cazzo di cane e io mi sono fatta intortare come altre malcapitate.
> Nel tentativo estremo di attirare la tua attenzione ho osato compiere un gesto che da me potrebbe risultare anomalo.
> ...


Mia cara giovine amica:
Lei sa che io sono disordinato e mi confondo,
Ora sa quanto perniciosi possano essere questi aggeggi.
Ma è capitato anche a me sa?
Quando scopersi la moderna tecnologia degli mms, mi dissi...
Ah grandio era ora che inventassero qualcosa che ci permettesse
di inviare l'immagine delle nostre pudenda senza passare per la vergogna
di esporsi al pubblico ludibrio portando un rullino a luce rossa a sviluppare!

Ma che dirle ancora su questi aggeggi infernali: i cellulari?
Sbagli un numero e sei un uomo perduto no?

Una volta una mia amica chiese il cellulare ad un mio amico.
Ma lui diniegò.
Allora lei, incapace di capire che per questo mio amico lei fosse una rompina,
venne da me

mi intortò
voleva quel numero

ma io le diedi il mio numero
lei, manco se ne accorse, e tutta fiera, e convinta di mandare un sms al mio amico

lo mandò a me...
e così ebbi prova di cosa pensasse in realtà di me.

Il testo del sms era il seguente...
Dai retta a me che sono simpatica e non una rompi come il conte!

Le risposi, facendo finta di essere quel mio amico...

Ne nacque una bellissima celia...

Ma non si preoccupi...di sicuro la foto della sua patata sarà andata ad un'altra patata no?

E magari....

Avrà suscitato l'invidia di quell'altra no?
Che si dirà...ma guarda che labbrine fine che ha sta qui...altro il mio clitoride smunto...

Quindi anche in questa situazione...

Lei ha avuto il suo guadagno...

Ossequi!


----------



## Matilda (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara giovine amica:
> Lei sa che io sono disordinato e mi confondo,
> Ora sa quanto perniciosi possano essere questi aggeggi.
> Ma è capitato anche a me sa?
> ...



Ossequi un cavolo.....
Pagherai per questo  anche se ora dantomi del lei 
pernsi di mantenere le distanze!!!!


----------



## amica (9 Giugno 2012)

Matilda ha detto:


> Ossequi un cavolo.....
> Pagherai per questo  anche se ora dantomi del lei
> pernsi di mantenere le distanze!!!!




Conte, la patata di Matilde è molto bella.
Se ci ripensi ti inoltro la foto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

amica ha detto:


> Conte, la patata di Matilde è molto bella.
> Se ci ripensi ti inoltro la foto.


E perchè no?
Inoltrami 
Ah ma allora tu sei quella che ha ricevuto la patata...


----------



## Ramona la pan.di Cremona (10 Giugno 2012)

*Deliri di onnipotenza*

Carissime,
Ho avuto anch'io questa fantasmagorica  esperienza di farmi il conte.
Pensavo che dopo tutti i suoi racconti: stacco reggiseni di qua, strappo mutandine di là, ti porto al lunapork di su, ti faccio godere come una pazza di giù...
Mi ha chiesto un soffocotto e mi ha chiesto se per caso porto la dentiera, così potevo togliermela, ed evitare dei fastidi con i denti al suo come lo chiama lui, tra virgolette sventrapapere.
Insomma per farla breve in un turbinio di deliri di onnipotenza o esperito solo la sua ansia da impotenza!!!

Conte mi hai imbrogliato!

Spero che tu non possa più imbrogliare nessuno.
Ho preso il coraggio a due mani visto che anche altre si fanno avanti.

E mi ha detto uniamoci internamente ma dall'esterno.


----------



## soloio (18 Giugno 2012)

Caro Conte,
Ho tradito mio marito con un amante, ovviamente, e ho tradito l'amante con un altro amante con cui ho convissuto
In pratica tradisco tutti con tutto.
Poi ho tradito il convivente con altri amanti.
Nel frattempo ho avuto un figlio dal marito, ho avuto un figlio dal convivente, poi mi sono fatta due operai in un cantiere, ho avuto un altro figlio e sono serena
i miei uomini sono stati molto sereni, i figli sono tutti sereni, ogni uomo me lo sono portata in casa senza tanti convenevoli e mi piace sentirmi una mignottona vivace,e me ne vanto pure...
Volevo portare la mia esperienza di vita per questo forum di traditi senza scampo.
Leggo di gente che non riesce a farsene una ragione ,di gente che impazzisce e non ne viene più fuori.
Ma cosa c'è di più bello di vivere sapendo che il domani può essere diverso dall'oggi nel bene e nel male .
Cosa c'è di male nel cambiare .

Basta accettarsi per quello che siamo e poi tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene.
Chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

soloio ha detto:


> Caro Conte,
> Ho tradito mio marito con un amante, ovviamente, e ho tradito l'amante con un altro amante con cui ho convissuto
> In pratica tradisco tutti con tutto.
> Poi ho tradito il convivente con altri amanti.
> ...


Ti sono vicino
In questo momento difficile della tua vita
SI hai ragione
Mi hai commosso dentro con questa tua bellissima lettera!
Vi trovo tanto amore dentro, per noi uomini!
Sei fantastica.:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sono vicino
> In questo momento difficile della tua vita
> SI hai ragione
> Mi hai commosso dentro con questa tua bellissima lettera!
> ...


Ma perché momento difficile della vita?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma perché momento difficile della vita?


E' una questione di entropia!
Il conte sa lui cosa legge!
In queste lettere 
E sono discorsi esoterici
Scritti con lingue iniziate
E inchiostro sompatico!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' una questione di entropia!
> Il conte sa lui cosa legge!
> In queste lettere
> E sono discorsi esoterici
> ...


Ma hai frequentato dei corsi apposta o 
Sei auto didatta per scrivere ste banfonate...

Il conte sa lui cosa legge ... Ma molti non capiscono cosa scrive eh!



E poi ti decidi a rispondermi al telefono?
Possibile che nell'arco della giornata tu non abbia 5m ..
per farmi sentire la tua vocina ?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma hai frequentato dei corsi apposta o
> Sei auto didatta per scrivere ste banfonate...
> 
> Il conte sa lui cosa legge ... Ma molti non capiscono cosa scrive eh!
> ...


La mia vocina è come il ruggito di un coniglio.
NOn sei ancora stata trovata degna di ascoltare la mia voce.
Per il resto, capisci, sto facendo tutte delle pertinenze e pratiche per un'ermeneutica di esperimenti goffmaniani mescolati a chomskinasimo per far deragliare una volta per tutte la polisemia dell'inaudito di stampo di programmazione neurolinguistica...capisci?

Ti faccio un esempio di un dialogo via sms molto compromettente...

La do via.
Ok ci sto, ma non capisco come fa una come te a darla ad uno come me.
Semplice conte
Te la porto.

E' veramente un mondo difficile.
In cui non solo dopo aver fatto 30, fai anche 31, devi fare anche 32...
Per arrivare a 33...
Fante cavallo re
gli anni di cristo re
tu dalla a me!

Ma ascoltami e che dire di quando io telefono a te...
e si sente come suoneria i gemiti dell'orgasmo femminile?

Cioè cos'è una risponderia?
Inutile che mi telefoni
se sono senza parole
Cioè io non sono nella posizione
di poterti dire
mettimelo tu!

Perchè io posso riempire i tuoi vuoti perchè sono pieno
E non capisco come fai a svuotarmi...

Capisci?

Poi tu sei tutta surreale e vuoi che io non sia dadaista?
Cioè parli con un uomo
che quella vita disse all'oracolo di Delfi...
Ora c'è qui davanti a tu ben più che te oracolo..
Sono il miracolo!

Vuoi parlare con un uomo che si è fatto perfino la Sibilla Cumana...
Facendola diventare Sibella Putana!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia vocina è come il ruggito di un coniglio.
> NOn sei ancora stata trovata degna di ascoltare la mia voce.
> *Per il resto, capisci, sto facendo tutte delle pertinenze e pratiche per un'ermeneutica di esperimenti goffmaniani mescolati a chomskinasimo per far deragliare una volta per tutte la polisemia dell'inaudito di stampo di programmazione neurolinguistica...capisci?
> *
> ...




Per il neretto non capisco no....almeno non ne capisco lo scopo..che sia per una sorta di picca ,per avere una tua libera prospettiva...o per lo più per improvvisarti chiosatore ...mhà????


Per il rosso è per far capire che sono impegnata ...molto impegnata .....quindi non disturbare no!


Per il blu dovresti capire tu ...
www
è così evidente 



Poi tu dici 33 
a star fuori tocca a te 
tocca a te perchè sei gatto
forza mangia questo frutto
sono i frutti dell'amore 
sono dieci cento more 
se lo mangi a te tocca 
cantar questa filastricca


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per il neretto non capisco no....almeno non ne capisco lo scopo..che sia per una sorta di picca ,per avere una tua libera prospettiva...o per lo più per improvvisarti chiosatore ...mhà????
> 
> 
> Per il rosso è per far capire che sono impegnata ...molto impegnata .....quindi non disturbare no!
> ...


Indovina indovinello
dove metto 
il mio pisello?


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' una questione di entropia!
> Il conte sa lui cosa legge!
> In queste lettere
> E sono discorsi esoterici
> ...


landesina:Capisco! Sgattaiolo via prima che l'entropia di queste birichine lettrici mi metta nel sacco


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> landesina:Capisco! Sgattaiolo via prima che l'entropia di queste birichine lettrici mi metta nel sacco


Ma no...
Pensa a che lettera potresti scrivere al conte...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2012)

Caro Conte ma ti sono passati i fumi dell'alcool?



Ma non vedi che leggendo questo forum sono sempre gli uomini a parlare di amore e le donne a sciogliersi?
L'unica aspettativa non verrà mai delusa è questa:
Una donna che fa l'amante di un uomo sposato deve aspettarsi, che lui, in quanto uomo, prima o poi la scaricherà.
Conte
che ne dici?
Sono stata abbastanza introspettiva e lucida nella mia analisi?
So guardarmi dentro ed esporre le mie idee in maniera obiettiva e plausibile?

Conte
Tu le donne le conosci.
Spiega a loro ,le scaricate, come debbano fare per fare le amanti e non venire sempre scaricate.....

Bacio le mani(sperando che dopo aver ravanato in mezzo a qualche coscia siano pulite)...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Caro Conte ma ti sono passati i fumi dell'alcool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ecco perchè sempre quel profumo di pesce sulle mie dita...ah ecco...
Poi mia cara una vita passata a raccogliere le scaricate...come le cartine in un parco...
sniff sob...sob sniff...

E non sai dopo averle raccolte e restaurate
capisci sulla pelle
perchè erano scaricate...

Ma d'altro canto
Cara Lunapiena,
Non mi sarei mai aspettato da te che sei così surreale, questo incredibile realismo.
Devi sapere che non tutti noi uomini siamo dei bravi giocolieri.

Noi siamo giocolieri e voi birille...
E inizi a fare girare per aria le birille e come si divertono eh?
Poi ti spingi sempre più in là...e provi con tre birille...
Poi 4...e ti dici...la quinta sarà l'ultima...
E cosa capita che diverti così tanto con queste birille, che provi con una sesta, mentre magari la moglie è un anello che fai girare con una gamba...

Sbagli la mossa
E tutte ti cadono in testa.

E credimi Luna, quando è una donna a caderti in testa...è peggio che il mondo.

Da cui il saggio detto:
Un bel gioco dura poco
Ridi fino a quando non finisci a piangere.


----------



## Circe off (24 Giugno 2012)

soloio ha detto:


> Caro Conte,
> Ho tradito mio marito con un amante, ovviamente, e ho tradito l'amante con un altro amante con cui ho convissuto
> In pratica tradisco tutti con tutto.
> Poi ho tradito il convivente con altri amanti.
> ...


Mi dai qualche dritta per diventare serena come te? Ha ha ha.....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Mi dai qualche dritta per diventare serena come te? Ha ha ha.....


Beh com'è che faceva quel nick...aspetta...ah ecco..."Darla"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

Esaudita dove sei?
Visto piove...

Così non devi più andare a fare quella gita in montagna che ti scocciava tanto e a cui non osavi rifiutare per paura dei musi di tuo marito.

Hai visto?

Mi hai chiesto con rispetto e soprattutto mi hai fatto una proposta che non potevo rifiutare.

Visto?

Si esaudita ho danzato tutta la notte per te!

MPUC e MSC.


----------



## Teresanna (29 Settembre 2012)

Caro Conte ...
te ne devo raccontare una molto strana. 
Ieri ero al solito supermercato ed ho visto un bell' uomo. 
L' ho guardato e lui ha lasciato cadere il suo sguardo prima sul mio carrello pieno di verdure e frutta e poi sulle mie belle e lunghe gambe. 
Abbiamo fatto cassa insieme. Erano le otto di sera.
 "Che ci fa un uomo a quest' ora con tutti questi biscotti?",gli ho chiesto.
 "Cerco dolcezze,come lei",mi ha risposto.
 E' venuto a casa mia. 
Gli ho fatto un caffelatte e lui ha divorato una scatola di frollini.
 Poi se ne è andato. 
Ho forse incontrato un pazzo?


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

ma guarda che scriveva sto eccentrico scassaballe.


----------



## Pussy (30 Settembre 2012)

Sig.Conte

Ho 32 anni , non faccio sesso da un pó..
Peró mi succede che 
c'e una cosa bianca e polposa che mi esce  dalla vagina dopo aver finito di fare la pipi 
che prima è un liquido e dopo diventa polposo...

Puó essere un problema alla mia tanto cara fritola?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma guarda che scriveva sto eccentrico scassaballe.


No scusa io non so a che rispondere a queste lettere...
Ma come sai il libro più carino su Gould è No, non sono un eccentrico.
Io vorrei tanto scrivere il si sono un eccentrico.


----------



## battiato63 (1 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè leopardata?
> non sarà troppo di mattina?:mrgreen:
> vorrei convincerlo a sganciare un po' di soldi per salvare la fauna



lui li sgancia ma per le Fiche...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

Teresanna ha detto:


> Caro Conte ...
> te ne devo raccontare una molto strana.
> Ieri ero al solito supermercato ed ho visto un bell' uomo.
> L' ho guardato e lui ha lasciato cadere il suo sguardo prima sul mio carrello pieno di verdure e frutta e poi sulle mie belle e lunghe gambe.
> ...


No...hai incontrato un uomo che vuole farti capire come ci si sente quando un uomo ti dice...voglio fare l'amore con te e tu rispondi, ma nooooooo....restiamo solo amici, niente sesso.
O che vuole farti capire come si sente un uomo quando ti dice io desidero questo e tu invece cerchi di sostituire la soddisfazione del suo desiderio con qualsiasi altra minchiata...

Tu sei lì e dici...ehi cara ti vaaaaaaa....?
E lei risponde....ti vaaaaaaaaa....di accompagnarmi al centro commerciale?

Facile e giocoforza dare del pazzo a chi preferisce un frollino alla sgnacchera eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...hai incontrato un uomo che vuole farti capire come ci si sente quando un uomo ti dice...voglio fare l'amore con te e tu rispondi, ma nooooooo....restiamo solo amici, niente sesso.
> O che vuole farti capire come si sente un uomo quando ti dice io desidero questo e tu invece cerchi di sostituire la soddisfazione del suo desiderio con qualsiasi altra minchiata...
> 
> Tu sei lì e dici...ehi cara ti vaaaaaaa....?
> ...



E meno male che gli uomini dicono di essere semplici....


----------



## Teresanna (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...hai incontrato un uomo che vuole farti capire come ci si sente quando un uomo ti dice...voglio fare l'amore con te e tu rispondi, ma nooooooo....restiamo solo amici, niente sesso.
> O che vuole farti capire come si sente un uomo quando ti dice io desidero questo e tu invece cerchi di sostituire la soddisfazione del suo desiderio con qualsiasi altra minchiata...
> 
> Tu sei lì e dici...ehi cara ti vaaaaaaa....?
> ...



Bene quindi mi ha messo alla prova ?
Facendo lo stesso mio gioco..
Giocando al gioco femminile del mi va ma ci provi tu ...
La prossima volta imposto la cosa con gli abbracci... 
Vado più sicura...?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

Teresanna ha detto:


> Bene quindi mi ha messo alla prova ?
> Facendo lo stesso mio gioco..
> Giocando al gioco femminile del mi va ma ci provi tu ...
> La prossima volta imposto la cosa con gli abbracci...
> Vado più sicura...?


Occhio...
Con gli abbracci del mulino bianco?
Io ti consiglierei con i biscotti al fico...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio...
> Con gli abbracci del mulino bianco?
> Io ti consiglierei con i biscotti al fico...


ah buoni.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

Pussy ha detto:


> Sig.Conte
> 
> Ho 32 anni , non faccio sesso da un pó..
> Peró mi succede che
> ...


Gent'ma Signora,
COnosco il problema
Come consumatore diretto.
Questa sostanza che esce è una sorta di muffa vaginalis, che si forma nelle pareti interne, quando una signora resta troppo tempo senza un rapporto sessuale.
Questa muffa vaginalis, nel tempo intacca la cervice dell'utero, e da lì' arriva al cervello, della malcapitata, che si ritrova con qualcosa che gli si guasta nella mente.
Le consiglierei di cospargere un bel vibratore con la pomatina godemycin 69 e praticare le opportune frizioni.
Stia attenta a non infettarsi le mani con questa sostanza bianca, che se tocca i capelli, diventano subito bianchi.

Oppure signora potrebbe essere un caso di candadosi da averla appunto data a un can da monza.
Questa sicura con il mettersi dei pantaloncini corti e aderenti e farsi un giro in moto o in bici, in modo che lo sfregamento in pose scandalose...smuova fuori tutta questa sostanza biancastra.

Al limite si dia fuoco.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gent'ma Signora,
> COnosco il problema
> Come consumatore diretto.
> Questa sostanza che esce è una sorta di muffa vaginalis, che si forma nelle pareti interne, quando una signora resta troppo tempo senza un rapporto sessuale.
> ...



Ma quante ne sai!!!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Che rispondere...*


----------

